# Language Diversity in Spain



## Edher

Saludos,

           I keep reading that there is more than just one language in Spain. Could anyone tell me what these are and also write the same sentence in each of the different languages.

Thank You, 
Edher


----------



## Lakeview

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> I keep reading that there is more than just one language in Spain. Could anyone tell me what these are and also write the same sentence in each of the different languages.
> 
> Thank You,
> Edher


 
En Espanya es parla català també .


----------



## lizy

En España hay cuatro lenguas oficiales: español, catalán (català), gallego (galego) y vasco (euskera).
El catalán se habla en Cataluña, en las islas Baleares, en Andorra, en parte de los Pirineos franceses, en la ciudad de Alghero (Cerdeña, Italia) y en la Comunidad Valenciana (aunque ahora hay un gran debate aquí sobre si el catalán y el valenciano son o no la misma lengua).
El gallego se habla en Galicia.
El euskera se habla en el País Vasco, en el País Vasco francés y en algunas zonas de Navarra.
El gallego y el catalán son dos lenguas románicas (es decir, que vienen del latín) que un español, un italiano, un francés o un portugués puede más o menos entender (como sucede en general con todas las lenguas románicas). Sin embargo, el euskera no se sabe bien de dónde viene y es un idioma acumulativo y con declinaciones imposible de entender para quienes no lo conocen.
En el foro hay varios catalanes que te pondrán ejemplos de su lengua mucho mejor que yo. Me imagino que también habrá algún gallego y algún vasco, así que espera a que ellos (que sí que saben) te digan algo.
Yo me limito a decirte estas cuatro cosas a modo de introducción.


----------



## jmx

Edher, ¿ por qué haces la pregunta en inglés, si eres de México ?

Todo lo dicho por Lizy es correcto.

Añadiré que hay otras lenguas muy minoritarias :
- Bable en Asturias.
- Aragonés / fabla aragonesa en el pirineo aragonés.
- Aranés (variante del occitano) en el valle de Arán (esquina noroccidental de Cataluña).
- Lenguas bereber en Ceuta y Melilla.
- Caló o Romaní entre los gitanos (quizá ya no existe).
- ... y posiblemente aún me dejo alguna.

Una buena fuente de información es :

http://www.ethnologue.com/


----------



## moira

jmartins ha mezclado lenguas con dialectos... o no? 
No em voldria equivocar/no quisiera equivocarme.....
Una catalana.


----------



## belén

Creo que resulta más interesante mover este hilo al foro de Cultura, ¿os parece?

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## jmx

> jmartins ha mezclado lenguas con dialectos... o no?
> No em voldria equivocar/no quisiera equivocarme.....
> Una catalana.


Efectivamente, toda lengua es dialecto de otra :

El bable es un dialecto del latín vulgar.
El aragonés es un dialecto del latín vulgar.
El aranés es un dialecto del gascón, que es un dialecto del occitano, que es un dialecto del latín vulgar.
etc.


----------



## pinkpanter

jmartins said:
			
		

> Efectivamente, toda lengua es dialecto de otra :
> 
> El bable es un dialecto del latín vulgar.
> El aragonés es un dialecto del latín vulgar.
> El aranés es un dialecto del gascón, que es un dialecto del occitano, que es un dialecto del latín vulgar.
> etc.



Discrepo amistosamente,

El bable es una lengua no un dialecto. Tiene literatura propia desde hace siglos. 

Pero no discrepo por eso. 

El andaluz es un dialecto del español porque es el mismo idioma con variaciones. La comunicacion entre un nativo español no andaluz y un andaluz se da sin mayores problemas. La comunicacion entre un nativo español no asturiano y un asturiano que no intente hacerse entender se da con problemas.

A parte de esto por supuesto estan las razones politico-economicas, que nada tienen que ver con la linguistica, las cuales muchas veces se usan para definir estos terminos.

Dices que toda lengua es dialecto de otra. ¿De qué lengua sería dialecto el ingles? No hay que confundir las familias con la noción de dialecto que quiere decir variedad dentro de la misma lengua. 

Saludos


----------



## pinkpanter

jmartins said:
			
		

> Edher, ¿ por qué haces la pregunta en inglés, si eres de México ?



Puede querer practicar su inglés o que un número mayor de foreros la entiendan. En cualquier caso me extraña que te extrañara la opción de escribir en ingles de Edher y no de Lakeview

"En Espanya es parla català també."

Creo que somos más los que tenemos dificultades con su idioma elegido.

Saludos


----------



## Leopold

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> El andaluz es un dialecto del español porque es el mismo idioma con variaciones. La comunicacion entre un nativo español no andaluz y un andaluz se da sin mayores problemas. La comunicacion entre un nativo español no asturiano y un asturiano que no intente hacerse entender se da con problemas.



Se ve que no has conocido a muchas personas de la Andalucía profunda. 
Si no intenta hacerse entender la comunicación también se da con problemas. Pero no quiero decir que "el andaluz" sea una lengua ni nada por el estilo.



> Dices que toda lengua es dialecto de otra. ¿De qué lengua sería dialecto el ingles? No hay que confundir las familias con la noción de dialecto que quiere decir variedad dentro de la misma lengua.
> Saludos



El inglés debería ser un dialecto del Germánico.
En realidad las lenguas son dialectos bien diferenciados.
El español, el francés, el italiano, etc. son dialectos del latín. Han conseguido el título de "lenguas" debido su trayectoria particular (literatura, poca comprensión con otros dialectos del latín, etc.)
De hecho existe una diferenciación, de cuyo nombre no puedo acordarme, dentro de los dialectos. Aquellos que permiten la comprensión con hablantes de otros dialectos (digamos el argentino, boliviano, mexicano, etc.) y las que no (los diferentes dilectos del chino).
Si me acuerdo de como se llama esa distinción te lo haré saber. 

Leo


----------



## pinkpanter

Leopold, 

No, no creo conocer a muchos andaluces de la andalucía profunda aunque me presentaron a un chico de un pueblo que se llama Cambil en Jaen al que no podía entender nada.

No voy a seguir discrepando, simplemente creo que seguimos a Linguistas diferentes.

Saludos mi arma


----------



## valerie

Un general francés famoso por su carrera colonial en Africa (o sea que sabia de que hablaba, aunque seguramente no era un gran linguista) dijo que una lengua era un dialecto con ejercito.


----------



## valerie

Edher,

Añado que todo el mundo en España entiende y habla castellano, especialmente si oyen que no eres del pais, con lo cual no entras en los juegos politicos de aquí. Aunque es verdad que en las regiones rurales, con menos mezcla de gente, los acentos pueden ser más cerrados, y el idioma local muy predominante hasta el punto que la gente se sienta poco comoda hablando español.

Esa es al menos mi experiencia,


----------



## haujavi

En el País Vasco hablamos en euskera.

Euskal Herrian guk euskeraz hitz egiten dugu.

En Galicia se habla gallego.(no soy de allí, pero tengo familia, por lo que mi traducción no es muy "oficial")

Na Galiza falase galego.

Por cierto, el idioma de Lakeview es el catalán.


----------



## jmx

> Originally Posted by jmartins
> Edher, ¿ por qué haces la pregunta en inglés, si eres de México ?
> 
> 
> 
> Puede querer practicar su inglés o que un número mayor de foreros la entiendan.
Click to expand...

Pinkpanter, ahí tienes toda la razón. Desolé. Sorry. Entschuldigung. Perdó.

Respecto al tema lengua/dialecto, me va de maravilla la respuesta de Leopold.


----------



## Jessuki

haujavi said:
			
		

> En el País Vasco hablamos en euskera.
> 
> Euskal Herrian guk euskeraz hitz egiten dugu.
> 
> En Galicia se habla gallego.(no soy de allí, pero tengo familia, por lo que mi traducción no es muy "oficial")
> 
> Na Galiza falase galego.
> 
> Por cierto, el idioma de Lakeview es el catalán.




A Catalunya es parla (el) català

Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

He aquí un ejemplo del bable...bastante semejante al castellano..

*Denuncien la marxinación de la llingua asturiana n'Astures*

* 50 persones manifestaronse ayeri ante la sede de la esposición y dos foron identificaes pola Policía por poner pegatines dientro. L'actu taba organizáu pola Xunta pola Defensa de la Llingua. *

* XIXON. Alredeor de mediu centenar de persones manifestaronse ayeri ante la sede de la esposición Astures, nel edificiu de la cai de Xovellanos, pa protestar pola ausencia total de la llingua asturiana. Dos xóvenes foon identificaos pola Policía dempués de poner unes pegatines dientro. *


----------



## Outsider

I will just add that Galician is considered a dialect of Portuguese by some--although not by the regional authorities of Galicia; it's a controversial issue.


----------



## cuchuflete

Outsider said:
			
		

> I will just add that Galician is considered a dialect of Portuguese by some--although not by the regional authorities of Galicia; it's a controversial issue.



I have no interest in taking any side of the controversy, but I can read Portuguese, and I find written Galego very similar.  From a foreigner's perspective it certainly has much more in common with Portuguese than with  Spanish.

Also, an Asturian friend began to teach me a few phrases and words in Bable, and when I told her it seemed like a cross between either Galego or Portuguese and Castellano, she quickly agreed.  

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Javier-Vega

Y que ocurrio con el mozarabe? desaparecio completamente? llego a tener muchos hablantes?


----------



## haujavi

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I have no interest in taking any side of the controversy, but I can read Portuguese, and I find written Galego very similar. From a foreigner's perspective it certainly has much more in common with Portuguese than with Spanish.
> 
> Also, an Asturian friend began to teach me a few phrases and words in Bable, and when I told her it seemed like a cross between either Galego or Portuguese and Castellano, she quickly agreed.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Cuchuflete


 
And, well, latin is the source of these languages. I understand Galician, and, therefore I can understand more or less Portuguese. But I supose that it could be hte same with the rest of the romanic languages. I've learnt french, and it has many similarities with spanish. and now when I've listened to people speaking in Català it seems to me like a mixture between French and Spanish(also it isn't). And now I want to learn italian and I see that it could be a mixture of French and Spanish...

What I mean is that all these languages come from latin, and they have developed differently, depending on the region(I know it's more complicated, it's just to put it simple). Therefore some neighbours(Portugal-Galicia, Cataluña-Francia) could have take the same characteristics.

I don't know if some should be dialects of others, but simply they are not the same, with their own specific features. For example, trying to write in Galician is very different from Portuguese although the sounds are quite similar.

I hope I'd explained well my point of view


----------



## Leopold

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> Y que ocurrio con el mozarabe? desaparecio completamente? llego a tener muchos hablantes?



Según el "Diccionario de lenguas del mundo", de Rafael del Moral, el mozárabe (lengua románica hablada por los habitantes de la península que residían en los territorios conquistados por los árabes) comenzó su declive en 1492, con la conquista de Granada por parte de los RRCC, y se extinguió rápidamente. Se dispone de muy pocos documentos en dicha lengua, por lo que es difícil recosntruirla. Muchos de los préstamos lingüísticos del árabe hoy presentes en español, portugués y español sefardí fueron introducidos a través del mozárabe (alcalde, arroz, alcachofa, aldea...).
Se escribía con los alfabetos hebreo o árabe, sin vocales.

Leo


----------



## Outsider

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> Y que ocurrio con el mozarabe? desaparecio completamente? llego a tener muchos hablantes?


Yes, it has disappeared. It had many speakers while most of the Peninsula was under the rule of the Moors, but when the Christian kings came from the North and took the land away from the Muslims, they imposed their own dialects. There probably was a lot of Mozarabic influence on the Christian dialects, though. Not much is known about the Mozarabic language, IIRC.


----------



## Outsider

haujavi said:
			
		

> And, well, latin is the source of these languages. I understand Galician, and, therefore I can understand more or less Portuguese. But I supose that it could be hte same with the rest of the romanic languages. I've learnt french, and it has many similarities with spanish. and now when I've listened to people speaking in Català it seems to me like a mixture between French and Spanish(also it isn't). And now I want to learn italian and I see that it could be a mixture of French and Spanish...


But you wouldn't say that Spanish is a dialect of Italian, or that Italian is a dialect of French... 



			
				haujavi said:
			
		

> I don't know if some should be dialects of others, but simply they are not the same, with their own specific features. For example, trying to write in Galician is very different from Portuguese although the sounds are quite similar.


Spelling is a mere convention. Spanish itself was spelled very differently in the Middle ages, yet people don't say that Medieval Spanish was a different language. It doesn't prove anything about how close or apart the languages are.


----------



## Leopold

Otra cosita, según www.ethnologue.com el mozárabe se sigue usando para la liturgia en dos iglesias de Toledo... ¿?
También, ya puestos, hagamos mención al "guanche", que es otra lengua extinta, de la familia bereber, que se habló en las Islas Canarias.

Leo


----------



## jmx

Leopold said:
			
		

> Otra cosita, según www.ethnologue.com el mozárabe se sigue usando para la liturgia en dos iglesias de Toledo... ¿?


Aunque no sé si eso es correcto, me parece evidente que si es cierto, los sacerdotes se limitan a repetir como loros un texto antiguo... puesto que el mozárabe (o las diversas lenguas englobadas bajo ese nombre) es una lengua muerta.


----------



## calzetin

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> He aquí un ejemplo del bable...bastante semejante al castellano..



Hola Cuchu. 

Las personas que hablan asturiano prefieren llamar al idioma "llingua asturia" o simplemente "asturianu".

Muy bueno el ejemplo que has dado   

Un abrazo
Calzetin


----------



## calzetin

por cierto, ya que alguien pidió un ejemplo

N'asturies fálase tamién asturiano / En Asturias se habla también asturiano.


----------



## rasti

Vamo -
sel maSHorca, 
te sigo a todasparte, - 
SHo - tequiero !!!!
Hasta en Palma se chamuSHa argentino, vistesss boludo?


----------



## goyete12

Lo primero y mas importante es decir que en España sólo hay una lengua oficial en todo el pais que es el español o castellano. Sin embargo hay otras 3 que son cooficiales en sus respectivas comunidades autónomas, pero no mas alla.

Yo estudie en el colegio que para que una lengua se considerara como tal tenia que cumplir una serie de requisitos. Entre ellos recuerdo que los mas importantes estan:

- Que provenga de una lengua ya muerta
- Que tenga un bagage literario y cultural asi como una academia u organo de control/evolución.

Sin ánimo de crear polemicas estas condiciones no se dan con el Bable ni con otro dialectos. Todo esto es muy discutible y no estoy muy puesto en la materia pero el Bable proviene del castellano o español, que es una lengua viva, por lo que apesar de cumplir el resto de requisitos no puede considerarse lengua, sino dialecto del castellano.
Ahora hay cierta polémica en España entre el valenciano y el catalan. Mientras que el gallego catalan y españo proviene del latin (lengua muerta) el valenciano es considerado como derivado del catalan (lengua viva) por lo que es un dialecto de este, lo que no quita para que este suficientemente diferenciado y tenga una amplia riqueza cultural.


----------



## Noemi22

Según he estudiado siempre en España hay cuatro lenguas:
Español que es la lengua oficial del país, según nuestra Constitución
Y después encontramos:
Catalán
Vasco o Euskera
Gallego

Estas tres últimas lenguas serán oficiales en sus repsectivas comunidades autónomas. El resto, son dialectos como el andaluz, el valenciá (que no se si se escribe así) porque son realizaciones individuales del idioma y no tiene ciertas características que sí tienen las lenguas como son una gramática, un diccionario y una historia literaria.

Con todo esto, no quiero decir, ni mucho menos que los dialectos deban considerarse como algo inferior y tampoco deben considerarse así sus hablantes pues mucha gente quiere pensar que lo que habla no es un dialecto simplemente porque piensan que eso significa ser inferior a una persona que hable otra lengua como el catalán.

Lo que me gustaría que quedase claro es que, debemos, todos los que nos dedicamos al estudio de la lengua, y los que no, también, abogar por la diversidad lingüística porque de lo ocntrario, si la rechazamos e intentamos frenarla, terminarán extinguiéndose y esto, creedme, sería una pena.

Un saludo.


----------



## jmx

goyete12 said:
			
		

> Yo estudie en el colegio que para que una lengua se considerara como tal tenia que cumplir una serie de requisitos. Entre ellos recuerdo que los mas importantes estan:
> 
> - Que provenga de una lengua ya muerta
> - Que tenga un bagage literario y cultural asi como una academia u organo de control/evolución.


Yo tampoco soy experto en el tema, pero la información que tengo indica claramente que el asturiano y el aragonés derivan directamente del latín vulgar, y no del castellano. Otra cosa es que hayan sido influídos por el castellano.

Por otra parte la definición de lengua que das tiene más de política que de científica y hoy por hoy creo que lengua es todo aquello que no es mutuamente inteligible con otra lengua. Fíjate que según tu definición, una lengua hablada por una tribu remota, no es lengua porque no tiene "academia", aunque nadie de fuera la entienda. Un poco absurdo ¿no?


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Con respecto al tema de lengua y dialecto referido al catalán y el valenciano, me llama la atención que se diga que el valenciano es un dialecto del catalán acompañándolo de una media disculpa... ¿Por qué...? Por supuesto que lo es y no por ello es superior ni inferior... De hecho el catalán no existe como lengua única de la que parten algunos dialectos... El catalán es el conjunto de sus dialectos (por cierto, muy cohesionados entre sí). Tan dialecto es el “barceloní” que se habla en Barcelona como el “eivissenc” de Ibiza o el “alacantí” de Alicante... Todo son dialectos de la misma lengua (cuya ortografía, además, contempla como normativas y correctas todas sus variantes).

A mi parecer, el problema (además de las manipulaciones interesadas y bien poco filológicas de algunos partidos políticos) es que hay gente que confunde el catalán central (un dialecto más) con la lengua catalana y que cree que el resto de dialectos son derivaciones de este dialecto central (que sería la lengua catalana)... No es así, todo son dialectos, sólo los dialectos existen realmente. En catalán o en el idioma que sea. Dudo que exista un solo idioma natural que no exista sino en sus dialectos... Incluido el castellano o español... ¿O es que el dialecto madrileño no es tan dialecto como el sevillano o el argentino...? El español o castellano es la suma de todos sus dialectos, de igual a igual... Como en todos los idiomas.

Por otra parte, y en lo que respecta al asturiano y al aragonés (también llamado, creo, fabla y que no se debe confundir con el dialecto del castellano que se habla en Aragón), desde luego no provienen del castellano. Son lenguas derivadas del latín igual que el resto de lenguas neolatinas.

Saludos.


----------



## pinkpanter

Noemi22 said:
			
		

> Según he estudiado siempre en España hay cuatro lenguas:
> Español que es la lengua oficial del país, según nuestra Constitución
> Y después encontramos:
> Catalán
> Vasco o Euskera
> Gallego
> 
> Estas tres últimas lenguas serán oficiales en sus repsectivas comunidades autónomas. El resto, son dialectos como el andaluz, el valenciá (que no se si se escribe así) porque son realizaciones individuales del idioma y *no tiene ciertas características que sí tienen las lenguas como son una gramática, un diccionario y una historia literaria.*



Noemi, dentro de poco seguramente se incluira el bable entre las lenguas oficiales. El bable o asturiano tiene gramaticas, diccionarios y una gran tradicción literaria. Las cuestiones son políticas y no lingüísticas. Se va a aprobar en breve la creacción de estudios universitarios superiores de bable en España equivalente a una Filología Asturiana. El gallego y el catalán no han sido considerados lenguas desde siempre.

Saludos,


----------



## pinkpanter

goyete12 said:
			
		

> Todo esto es muy discutible y no estoy muy puesto en la materia pero el Bable proviene del castellano o español, que es una lengua viva, por lo que apesar de cumplir el resto de requisitos no puede considerarse lengua, sino dialecto del castellano.



El bable proviene del Latín vulgar al igual que el gallego. El bable y el gallego son más similares entre sí que el español y el bable. La causa de que el gallego sea considerado lengua y el bable no es tan simple como el número de hablantes ya que ni siquiera está muy extendido el uso del bable entre los propios asturianos en la actualidad.


----------



## Noemi22

A ver, gente:

Creo que me habéis malinterpretado,ok? No es una media disculpa lo que dije de los dialectos, lo dije porque sé que hay mucha gente que se ofende si le dicen que lo que habla es un dialecto y, DE VERDAD, no tienen por qué hacerlo.

Respecto a que pronto habrá estudios de bable, así como ya los hay de otras filologías como la catalana, sinceramente, me parece genial porque, como ya dije, somos nosotros los que tenemos que preocuparnos de conservar nuestras lenguas y de hacer que prosperen porque, de lo contrario, se terminarían extinguiendo y, REPITO, sería una pena.

Un saludo a tod@s y perdón si ofendí a alguien, no era, para nada mi intención, sólo expuse lo que siempre hemos estudiado en nuestros libros de texto pero ya veo que va a haber que ir actualizándolos.

Hasta pronto!


----------



## Noemi22

Goyete,

Una lengua hablada por una tribu remota, sería una lengua porque seguramente tendría una gramática y una ortografía diferentes y, aunque quizá no tuvieran una tradición literaria porque no supieran escribir, el hecho de que tenga todo lo anterior ya da qué pensar...

De todas formas, ya he dicho antes que creo que me habéis malinterpretado y he pedido disculpas por si os ofendí, no era mi intención.

Nos vemos por aquí.


			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo tampoco soy experto en el tema, pero la información que tengo indica claramente que el asturiano y el aragonés derivan directamente del latín vulgar, y no del castellano. Otra cosa es que hayan sido influídos por el castellano.
> 
> Por otra parte la definición de lengua que das tiene más de política que de científica y hoy por hoy creo que lengua es todo aquello que no es mutuamente inteligible con otra lengua. Fíjate que según tu definición, una lengua hablada por una tribu remota, no es lengua porque no tiene "academia", aunque nadie de fuera la entienda. Un poco absurdo ¿no?


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

te aplaudo, me encantó tu explicación, pienso lo mismo que tu pero no sabia por donde empezar...
si por cuestiones geográficas, políticas... hay que diferenciar una lengua de otra, habría en este pais tantas lenguas como comunidades autónomas. Aquí en castellón hablamos valenciano (similar al catalán, yo tampoco entro en cuestiones de si es o no la misma lengua, porque volveríamos a caer en politica), que tiene varios dialectos dependiendo de la zona en la que se hable, diferenciandose en algunas ocasiones tan solo por la manera de pronunciar las cosas.

saludos

yolanda



			
				pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Discrepo amistosamente,
> 
> El bable es una lengua no un dialecto. Tiene literatura propia desde hace siglos.
> 
> Pero no discrepo por eso.
> 
> El andaluz es un dialecto del español porque es el mismo idioma con variaciones. La comunicacion entre un nativo español no andaluz y un andaluz se da sin mayores problemas. La comunicacion entre un nativo español no asturiano y un asturiano que no intente hacerse entender se da con problemas.
> 
> A parte de esto por supuesto estan las razones politico-economicas, que nada tienen que ver con la linguistica, las cuales muchas veces se usan para definir estos terminos.
> 
> Dices que toda lengua es dialecto de otra. ¿De qué lengua sería dialecto el ingles? No hay que confundir las familias con la noción de dialecto que quiere decir variedad dentro de la misma lengua.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## pinkpanter

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> te aplaudo, me encantó tu explicación, pienso lo mismo que tu pero no sabia por donde empezar...



Muchas gracias Yolanda!


----------



## haujavi

Y yo no quiero liarlo más pero incluso dentro de las zonas donde se habla euskera hay muchas variaciones. Lo curioso es que nunca he oido peleas por ver si el vizcaino era un dialecto o no. Seguramente porque los origenes del euskera están muy poco claros.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

Este es un mensaje apresurado pero necesario. He llegado a esta pagina porque Internet es maravilloso y nos va a permitir, no sin gran esfuerzo, salvar a la casi milenaria lengua valenciana de su fagocitazión por el imperialismo catalanista.
Espero encontrar el modo de poneros en antecedentes de cual es la situación actual y que con la información, el sentido critico y la prespectiva que da la distacia cada uno pueda tener criterio propio y objetivo sobre la realidad de la lengua valenciana, que existe y una prueba de ello es que yo estoy aquí. Hablo toda mi vida, y no es corta, valenciano y tengo que reconocer que gracias al catalanismo he aprendido que mi lengua valenciana ha sido la lengua de los valencianos desde hace ochocientos años.


----------



## cuchuflete

Alerta i Acció said:
			
		

> Este es un mensaje apresurado pero necesario. He llegado a esta pagina porque Internet es maravilloso y nos va a permitir, no sin gran esfuerzo, salvar a la casi milenaria lengua valenciana de su fagocitazión por el imperialismo catalanista.
> Espero encontrar el modo de poneros en antecedentes de cual es la situación actual y que con la información, el sentido critico y la prespectiva que da la distacia cada uno pueda tener criterio propio y objetivo sobre la realidad de la lengua valenciana, que existe y una prueba de ello es que yo estoy aquí. Hablo toda mi vida, y no es corta, valenciano y tengo que reconocer que gracias al catalanismo he aprendido que mi lengua valenciana ha sido la lengua de los valencianos desde hace ochocientos años.



Hola Alerta i Acció,

Hemos discutido este tema antes.  Tal vez te interese leer esto:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=6458

un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Samaruc

Algunos comentarios:

Noemi22:

Hablé de las “medias disculpas” porque creo que decir las cosas como son no debería ofender a nadie, especialmente cuando se habla de dialectos en un foro lingüístico. Pero no lo dije como crítica contra ti ni mucho menos. De hecho, no dejo de valorar tu tacto y tu sentido “diplomático” al hablar de este tema, la verdad es que nunca está de más.
Espero no haber sido yo quien te haya ofendido en mi anterior post. Si ha sido así, disculpa.

Yolanda Van Huyck:

Cordialmente, no estoy de acuerdo contigo cuando evitas decir si es una misma lengua o no porque sería caer en cuestiones políticas. Yo pienso exactamente lo contrario: evitar decir si son o no una misma lengua (cuestión filológica) sí que es caer en una cuestión política. Debería ser natural poder hablar sobre la naturaleza de una lengua sin presiones externas (políticas). En fin... es simplemente mi opinión.

Alerta i Acció:

-	El peligro para el valenciano no es vuestro fantasmagórico imperialismo catalanista, sino simplemente la imposición del castellano.
-	No deja de ser triste que hayas tomado conciencia del valenciano “gracias al catalanismo”. Triste y sintomático, dice más de lo que parece. Algunos lo llaman autoodio. Yo, por el contrario, tomé conciencia de mi idioma cuando, siendo muy pequeño, me llevaron al colegio y me obligaron a hablar en castellano. Me hicieron sentir extranjero en mi propia tierra.
-	Este es un foro lingüístico, por tanto, agradeceré que ofrezcas pruebas serias que demuestren filológicamente que valenciano y catalán son lenguas distintas. 
-	También quisiera saber qué entiendes por valenciano y qué por catalán: ¿Valenciano es sólo el “apitxat” y catalán es sólo el “barceloní” o contemplas todos los dialectos? ¿Es valenciano lo que se habla en Morella y catalán lo que se habla en La Sénia? Si es así y ya que defiendes que son lenguas distintas, ¿podrías enumerarme alguna diferencia?. 
-	De momento, y para información de quienes tengan la paciencia y el humor de leernos, tienes a todas las universidades del mundo, a toda la romanística internacional, a la Acadèmia Valenciana de la Llengua (referente oficial lingüístico en Valencia), al Institut Interuniversitari de Filologia Valenciana, al Institut d’Estudis Catalans (éste supongo que dirás que no vale) y hasta a la mismísima RAE (que supongo que sí te valdrá) en contra. Seguramente los controla el imperialismo catalanista, ¿no?
-	La unidad de la lengua no nos hace menos valencianos ni le resta categoría ni protagonismo al valenciano, más bien todo lo contrario. Y tampoco lo fagocita ni lo elimina. ¿O es que, por ejemplo, un mexicano es menos mexicano por compartir lengua con un colombiano, un cubano o un chileno? Por favor...
-	A modo de duda personal, más que nada porque los secesionistas cambiáis de norma ortográfica constantemente: ¿”Acció” no era catalán? ¿No decíais que en valenciano era “Accio” (sin acento aunque pronunciado “Acció”, para que no parezca catalán) y que poner acentos era “catalanista”? ¿Ahora volvéis a acentuar?.

Perdón si me he hecho el pesado...

Salutacions.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

*Contesto al ultimo pos de Samaruc. Dice:*

_*"- El peligro para el valenciano no es vuestro fantasmagórico imperialismo catalanista, sino simplemente la imposición del castellano."*_

Sobre lo del "fantasmagorico imperialismo catalanista" invito a los foristas a que en google pongan "paisos catalns" o "paissos catalans" o "gran catalunya" o "gran cataluña" y que evaluen si es fantasmagorico ese imperialismo catalanista. 
Voy a recurrir a menudo a internet, a pesar de que hay mucha mas información pro-pancatalanista, el valencianismo se va abriendo paso y las mentes no adocenadas (aborregadas) podrán formarse opinión propia.
En estos momentos el peligro real e inminente para el valenciano es su catalanización que ya está oficializada. El castellano es un competidor natural que simplemente ocupa tu espacio. El catalán quiere que no existamos.

*Sigue diciendo Samaruc:*
*"No deja de ser triste que hayas tomado conciencia del valenciano “gracias al catalanismo”. Triste y sintomático, dice más de lo que parece. Algunos lo llaman autoodio. Yo, por el contrario, tomé conciencia de mi idioma cuando, siendo muy pequeño, me llevaron al colegio y me obligaron a hablar en castellano. Me hicieron sentir extranjero en mi propia tierra."*

No manipules mis palabras, no dije que habia _"tomado conciencia del valenciano"_ dije que "Hablo toda mi vida, y no es corta, valenciano y tengo que reconocer que gracias al catalanismo he aprendido que mi lengua valenciana ha sido la lengua de los valencianos desde hace ochocientos años." La "conciencia del valenciano" la he tenido SIEMPRE de una forma natural y espontanea como la tienen los miles de millones de hablantes en sus lenguas sin tener que estar cuestionandoselas. La agresión catalanista me ha inducido entrar en el conocimiento del hecho valenciano y como consecuencia de este conocimiento he visto la desverguenza (suave ¿eh?) del pancatalanismo.
Sobre tu experiencia personal de muy pequeñito solamente decir que no me la creo, asumiendo que este descreimiento tiene el mismo valor que tu experiencia. Además, gracias a esa educación tan traumatica que recibistes veo que te expresas perfectamente en castellano, como seguro que lo haces tambien en catalán.

Sigue Samaruc:
_*"- Este es un foro lingüístico, por tanto, agradeceré que ofrezcas pruebas serias que demuestren filológicamente que valenciano y catalán son lenguas distintas. *_
_*- También quisiera saber qué entiendes por valenciano y qué por catalán: ¿Valenciano es sólo el “apitxat” y catalán es sólo el “barceloní” o contemplas todos los dialectos? ¿Es valenciano lo que se habla en Morella y catalán lo que se habla en La Sénia? Si es así y ya que defiendes que son lenguas distintas, ¿podrías enumerarme alguna diferencia?." *_

Aporto esto como primera entrega:

*Lenguas románicas o romanç *

Valencia, fundada por los romanos en el año 138 A.C.,(Valentia ), primera colonia romana en España, de la época íbera quedan vestigios en nuestra región valenciana en monedas y lápidas donde aparecen nombres de personas, ciudades, villas, rios y de montañas ibéricas, romanizadas durante la dominación romana; por eso se puede afirmar que más de las tres cuartas partes de las palabras que constituyen el tesoro léxico de la Lengua Valenciana, ( al igual que la Catalana y la Mallorquina ), tienen raices de la lengua romana, bien vulgar, bien clásica. Aunque estudios sobre filología de las lenguas románicas en España, encuentran no pocos sedimentos lingüísticos procedentes de la fusión de palabras íberas y celtas en la lengua romana vulgar o romance. 

Existen monedas que demuestran la existencia de una CECA en Valentia desde esa época, ( esto es fácilmente demostrable acudiendo a cualquier catálogo de numismática ) . La posibilidad de acuñar moneda es potestad exclusiva de grupos humanos con una organización interna ya jerarquizada, con lo cual, creo, queda demostrado que ya había un pueblo que se regía por normas establecidas y por ende, algo hablarían. ¨ Que era ello ?, el romance o bajo latín. 

*"No debemos confundir el bajo latín con el latín vulgar que, mal escrito, deriva en un latín clásico. Aquel, el bajo latín hablado, en cada territorio va asumiendo una forma condicionada por la historia cultural de sus hablantes. A este bajo latín hablado se unen el sustrato lingüístico de cada área y el superestrato de las aportaciones de inmigrantes de lenguas extranjeras o de contactos con otros usos hablantes". *

_*Julián San Valero. " Reflexiones sobre el Pueblo, Cultura y Lengua de Valencia". Año 1977.*_ 

El P. Lluis Fullana, en 1925, dice que las siguientes lenguas 'romançs' conocidad hoy por lenguas italiana, francesa, portuguesa, gallega, castellana, valenciana, catalana, provençal y mallorquina, tubieron su origen en la lengua romana vulgar, traida por los ejércitos romanos a casi todas las partes occidentales de Europa, sobre todo a Francia, España y Africa, al ser conquistadas después de continuadas luchas durante una guerra de siglos, convirtiendo estas grandes regiones en otras tantas provincias del Imperio Romano. 

El P.Lluis Fullana Mira recorrió todo el Reino de Valencia para dar a su Diccionario de la Lengua Valenciana toda la amplitud y riqueza de las acepciones de las distintas comarcas. 
En valenciano
*"Es tan gran l'afa que tinch per a la propagacio de l'obra del DICCIONARI, qu'esta regio d'Ontinyent me resulta xicoteta, y com capità afanyós de conquistar terres, vulch fer algunes expedicions per la provincia d'Alacant, qu'es ahon millor es conserva nostra llengua materna". (Fullana, 1902)*
Tradución al catellano:
"Es tan grande el afán que tengo por la propagación de la obra del DICCIONARIO (Valenciano), que esta región de Ontinyent me resulta paqueña, y como capitán afanoso de conquistar tierras, quiero hacer algunas expediciones por la provincia de Alicante, que es donde mejor se conserva nuestra lengua materna". (Fullana, 1902) 

De su gran esfuerzo realizado escribe en Diciembre de 1910: 
En valenciano
*"He recollit prop de mil accepcions del verp FER arreplegantles d'aci i d'alla en lo llenguage vivent d'este Reyne. I dempres que diguen si es o no rica la nostra llengua. Acàs en hi ha atra, en lo mon, mes abundant en mijos d'expresio ?"*
Traducción al castellano:
"He recogido mas de mil acepciones del verbo HACER recogiendolas de aquí y de allá en el lenguaje viviente de este Reino. Y después que digan si es o no rica nuestra lengua. ¿Acaso hay otra, en el mundo, más abundante en medios de expresión?"

*El principal ministerio que desempeñó el P. Fullana fue el de la enseñanza. El mismo escribe, en la introducción al segundo curso de su Gramática Latina, que ha estado más de cuarenta años dedicado a la enseñanza. *

_*En su actividad docente podemos destacar dos campos: El colegio "La Concepción", de Onteniente y la Universidad Literaria de Valencia. En Onteniente enseña francés, principalmente, y en la Universidad de Valencia, valenciano. *_

_*Poseía el latín a perfección, francés, italiano, inglés y griego .... En Octubre de 1940, con motivo de la visita a España, del Gran visir del Protectorado Español en Marruecos, con comisión de moros notables, el P. Lluis actuó de intérprete requerido por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, por sus conocimientos de los dialectos rifeños. *_

_*En la Universidad de Valencia el día 27 de Enero de 1918 se crea una cátedra de Llengua Valenciana por iniciativa del 'Centre de Cultura Valenciana', la cual fue regentada por el docto filólogo P. Lluis Fullana, y esto da origen a la creación del 'Patronat de Llengües' del mencionado centro docente. Igualmente, y a propuesta de este centro, el P. Fullana ser el primer profesor de Llengua Valenciana en la Universidad Literaria de Valencia. Sobre la competencia de su magisterio, de sus documentadas lecciones, y sabia didáctica, es elocuente el testimonio que en carta del 29 de Marzo de 1974 escribe el catedrático de Paleografía y Diplomática de la Universidad de Barcelona, D. Felip Mateu i Llopis, al P. Benjamín Agulló en estos términos: *_

_*"Me pregunta V. concretamente mi parecer sobre significación ( del P.Fullana ) como filólogo y le anticipo que injustamente se ha echado sobre su recuerdo una cortina de humo por representar él la auténtica gramática valenciana popular; porque el P.Fullana era un gramático docente. Yo asistí a sus clases en la Universidad, y no era un filólogo con ambiciones y ni ensorberbecidas posiciones doctrinales, sino el hombre salido del campo, que hablaba un valenciano correctísimo, con la fonética de su comarca, viva, y que trató de enseñar la gramática a base de la propia lengua y cuanto más del latín, para entendidos en ésta."

Se conocen sus estudios, se premian sus trabajos, se codician sus enseñanzas y sus teorías sobre la lengua valenciana llegan a formar escuela... En Valencia es el puntal del 'renacimiento valencianista'. Entre el caudal de obras de este eminente escritor sobre Filología, cito unas cuantas por orden de publicación: 
*_



*El sistema no me deja mandar la lista, lo intentaré en otro post.*


----------



## Alerta i Acció

*Continuación mensaje anterior*

*Se conocen sus estudios, se premian sus trabajos, se codician sus enseñanzas y sus teorías sobre la lengua valenciana llegan a formar escuela... En Valencia es el puntal del 'renacimiento valencianista'. Entre el caudal de obras de este eminente escritor sobre Filología, cito unas cuantas por orden de publicación: *

1907 Morfologia del verp en la Llengua Valenciana.
Morfologia del verbo en Lengua Valenciana
1908 Ullada general a la Morfologia Valenciana.
Ojeo (visión) general a la Morfologia Valenciana
1909 Estudi sobre Filologia Valenciana.
Estudio sobre Filologia Valenciana
1914 Normes ortografiques.
Normas Ortograficas
1915 Gramatica elemental de la Llengua Valenciana.
1915 La Palatalisacio Valenciana.
1915 Diferencies Foniques, Grafiques u Ortografiques, Lexiques, Morfologiques
y Sintactiques entre el Valencia y el Catala.
*Diferencias Fonéticas, Graficas u Ortograficas, Lexicas, Morfologicas y Sintacticas entre el Valenciano y el Catalán.*
1916 Diferencies dialectals en la Llengua Valenciana.
Diferencias dialectales en la Lengua Valenciana.
1918 Gramatica elemental de la Llengua Valenciana. (2ª edicio).
1921 Vocabulari Ortografic Valencià-Castellà
1922 Compendi de la Gramatica Valenciana.
1925 Evolucio Fonografica de la Llengua Valenciana.
1926 Temes practics per a l'ensenyança de la Llengua Valenciana.
1928 Evolución del verbo en la Lengua Valenciana.
1932 Ortografia Valenciana.
1933 Ortografia Valenciana. ( 2ª edicio ).
[font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/font]


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Enhorabuena Alerta i Acció, vaya lección nos has dado a todos... tendrías que haberte unido al foro antes para poder compartir con nosotros todo lo que sabes...





			
				Alerta i Acció said:
			
		

> *Continuación mensaje anterior*
> 
> *Se conocen sus estudios, se premian sus trabajos, se codician sus enseñanzas y sus teorías sobre la lengua valenciana llegan a formar escuela... En Valencia es el puntal del 'renacimiento valencianista'. Entre el caudal de obras de este eminente escritor sobre Filología, cito unas cuantas por orden de publicación: *
> 
> 1907 Morfologia del verp en la Llengua Valenciana.
> Morfologia del verbo en Lengua Valenciana
> 1908 Ullada general a la Morfologia Valenciana.
> Ojeo (visión) general a la Morfologia Valenciana
> 1909 Estudi sobre Filologia Valenciana.
> Estudio sobre Filologia Valenciana
> 1914 Normes ortografiques.
> Normas Ortograficas
> 1915 Gramatica elemental de la Llengua Valenciana.
> 1915 La Palatalisacio Valenciana.
> 1915 Diferencies Foniques, Grafiques u Ortografiques, Lexiques, Morfologiques
> y Sintactiques entre el Valencia y el Catala.
> *Diferencias Fonéticas, Graficas u Ortograficas, Lexicas, Morfologicas y Sintacticas entre el Valenciano y el Catalán.*
> 1916 Diferencies dialectals en la Llengua Valenciana.
> Diferencias dialectales en la Lengua Valenciana.
> 1918 Gramatica elemental de la Llengua Valenciana. (2ª edicio).
> 1921 Vocabulari Ortografic Valencià-Castellà
> 1922 Compendi de la Gramatica Valenciana.
> 1925 Evolucio Fonografica de la Llengua Valenciana.
> 1926 Temes practics per a l'ensenyança de la Llengua Valenciana.
> 1928 Evolución del verbo en la Lengua Valenciana.
> 1932 Ortografia Valenciana.
> 1933 Ortografia Valenciana. ( 2ª edicio ).
> [font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/font]


----------



## Samaruc

Ante todo, pido disculpas al resto de foreros por si los aburro con batallitas entre valencianos, pero bueno, las cosas son como son...

Alerta i Acció:

Hasta el momento te he ofrecido el beneficio de la duda pensando que eras uno de tantos valencianos manipulados, ahora veo que eres uno de los que propagan y alientan la manipulación.

-	Confundes y mezclas interesadamente un tema político (els Països Catalans) con otro filológico. No tiene nada que ver que la lengua sea la misma (tan valenciana como catalana) con el marco político que cada uno quiera tener: Comunidad autónoma en España, país independiente, país federado en una unidad política independiente con Cataluña y Baleares (que eso pretenden ser els Països Catalans), provincias españolas, lo que se te ocurra... No tiene nada que ver. Eso que haces es manipulación y es jugar con los sentimientos de las personas.
-	En este foro no valen las descalificaciones ni los insultos, es mejor discutir con argumentos. Llamas aborregados a los que no piensan como tú. En el fondo te descalifica más a ti que a los que pretendes descalificar. Espero que en el futuro te expreses con más educación.
-	Curioso que el castellano sólo sea un competidor natural. Se ve que el hecho de que nuestra lengua haya estado prohibida en las escuelas y se nos haya impuesto el castellano es una cosa natural. Me confirmas lo del autoodio.
-	Te atreves a dudar de mis experiencias personales. Sobre esto no te puedo decir nada, no te lo puedo probar. En todo caso no me parece muy educado por tu parte que insinúes que miento. Y no deja de ser, por tu parte, toda una declaración de intenciones.
-	Con respecto a lo que dices de mi castellano, te aclaro: Me alegra mucho saber hablar castellano, disfruto con su literatura y pudiendo hablar con algunos de entre los millones de hablantes de que dispone. Es muy enriquecedor. Hablantes diversos, de culturas muy diferentes y países distintos, aunque compartan idioma. Me parece estupendo que me lo hayan enseñado, lo que no admito es que me hayan prohibido aprender valenciano de forma natural, en la escuela, que me hayan hecho sentir que lo que yo hablaba no tenía categoría suficiente para estar en la escuela, que me hayan escamoteado su literatura. A ti eso se ve que te dio igual, era “competición natural”.
-	También hablo y escribo valenciano-catalán porque lo estudié por mi cuenta. Del mismo modo que disfruto con las variantes y los matices del castellano en función del origen de quien lo habla, lo mismo me pasa con mi idioma. _Per cert, si vols puc respondre’t en valencià, ho faig en castellà perquè el parle amb naturalitat i ací trobe que el valencià l’entenen poc_.
-	Además te contradices con tu insistencia en lo de los 800 años y tu reacción anticatalanista... ¿no es casualidad que hace más o menos 800 años se reconquistara el Regne de València? ¿no es casualidad que a partir de entonces se empezara a utilizar la lengua valenciana y, sobre todo, que sea absolutamente imposible distinguir un texto de la época escrito en Cataluña de uno valenciano? ¿No es casualidad que las zonas repobladas por aragoneses hablen castellano? ¿O es que eso no es castellano? ¿También promovéis el secesionismo lingüístico en Buñol?.

-	Paso a repasar tu argumentario:

-	Tu primer argumento (que no te discuto) me parece de una debilidad extrema a la hora de probar que sean lenguas distintas. ¿Eso prueba que el valenciano y el catalán sean idiomas distintos? Por supuesto que la mayor parte del léxico catalán, balear y valenciano viene del latín y que ese latín estaba influido por el sustrato lingüístico previo... ¿Y? ¿Que la gente ya hablaba y había una organización social? Por supuesto... ¿y eso qué prueba? 
-	Lo del libro de Julián San Valero... ¿eso es una prueba de que son idiomas distintos...? Bueno... 
-	Y, por supuesto, entra en juego el pare Lluís Fullana... Vayamos por partes con los párrafos que has copiado y pegado:

a)	Ontinyent se le queda pequeño y por ello decide ampliar sus expediciones a la provincia de Alacant. ¿Y con eso pretendes demostrar que valenciano y catalán son lenguas distintas? Más bien demuestra que una lengua hay que estudiarla con cierta perspectiva, sin caer en localismos, con una mira amplia.
b)	El verbo FER tiene muchas acepciones. ¿Y? ¿Por eso son idiomas distintos? ¿Te has parado a ver si ese mismo verbo tiene esas acepciones en otras partes del dominio lingüístico?
c)	Después haces una biografía interesada en la que se te olvida un “pequeño” detalle: El pare Lluís Fullana (aunque con reservas, para que no digas que falto a la verdad) es uno de los firmantes de “les Normes de Castelló”. (Para los que no estén al tanto, estas normas son las que se aplican hoy en día y forman parte de la “agresión catalanista” de la que habla nuestro amigo Alerta i Acció). Curioso que tu principal referente sea, _ai las!_, otro “agresor catalanista”.
d)	Por cierto, ofrezco los títulos de los libros que indicas en su versión “agresora catalanista” (la oficial) para que la gente vea qué distintos son los idiomas (especialmente si se tiene en cuenta lo de acentuar o no acentuar):
§	1907 Morfologia del verb en la Llengua Valenciana.
§	1908 Ullada general a la Morfologia Valenciana.
§	1909 Estudi sobre Filologia Valenciana.
§	1914 Normes ortogràfiques.
§	1915 Gramàtica elemental de la Llengua Valenciana.
§	1915 La Palatalització Valenciana.
§	1915 Diferències Fòniques, Gràfiques o Ortogràfiques, Lèxiques, Morfològiques i Sintàctiques entre el Valencià i el Català.
§	1916 Diferències dialectals en la Llengua Valenciana.
§	1918 Gramàtica elemental de la Llengua Valenciana. (2ª edició).
§	1921 Vocabulari Ortogràfic Valencià-Castellà
§	1922 Compendi de la Gramàtica Valenciana.
§	1925 Evolució Fonogràfica de la Llengua Valenciana.
§	1926 Temes pràctics per a l'ensenyança de la Llengua Valenciana.
§	1932 Ortografia Valenciana.
§	1933 Ortografia Valenciana. ( 2ª edició ).

- Y, sin dejar el tema Lluís Fullana, te incluyo un par de citas de sus libros que, aunque seguramente tú ya conocerías, quizás les sirva al resto de lectores:

1907
Lluís Fullana, Característiques catalanes usades en lo Reine de València, València, Lo Rat-Penat:

Escriure totes les característiques catalanes usades dins lo Regne de València, equivaldria a escriure una gramàtica catalana i posar a la portada: Gramàtica de la llengua valenciana.
_Escribir todas las características catalanas usadas dentro del Reino de Valencia, equivaldría a escribir una gramática catalana y poner en la portada: Gramática de la lengua valenciana_

1915
Lluís Fullana, Gramàtica elemental de la llengua valenciana, València, p. 17:

(el valencià) no es llengua essencialment diferent del català i baleàric. Rònegament existixen certes diferencies dialectals, pròpies de les regions valenciana, catalana i baleàrica (…)

_(el valenciano) no es lengua esencialmente diferente del catalán y baleárico. Someramente existen ciertas diferencias dialectales, propias de las regiones valenciana, catalana y baleárica (...)_

-	No me aclaras lo del valenciano de Morella y lo del catalán de La Sénia. Si son lenguas distintas, ¿en qué se diferencian?
-	Tampoco me aclaras lo de escribir “Acció” con acento. Si no han vuelto a cambiar sus normas (que es posible que sí) creo que los secesionistas decían que poner acentos era catalán. De este modo conseguían que todas las palabras que llevan acento aparecieran en valenciano como palabras “distintas”.
-	Por lo demás, te vuelvo a repetir: todas las universidades del mundo, toda la romanística, la AVL, el IIFV, el IEC, la RAE... dicen que valenciano y catalán es lo mismo. O sea, que es tan nuestro como suyo, tan catalán es el valenciano como valenciano es el catalán, es de todos, sin superiores ni inferiores, con todas sus variantes. ¿Tú sabes más que todas estas instituciones? ¿O es que están vendidas al agresor catalanista?
-	En definitiva, no das ni un solo argumento filológico que demuestre que son lenguas distintas, bien al contrario, te limitas a repetir los tópicos manipuladores, tremendistas y huecos del secesionismo.
-	Si te parece, y dado que es el único punto en el que creo que se podría mantener una discusión filológica acerca de la unidad lingüística, creo que podríamos centrarnos en la obra “Diferències Fòniques, Gràfiques o Ortogràfiques, Lèxiques, Morfològiques i Sintàctiques entre el Valencià i el Català” del pare Lluís Fullana. ¿Podrías ofrecernos, ya que supongo que te la has leído, un resumen que nos sirva de punto de partida?
-	Te adelanto que mi única intención es hablar de temas lingüísticos, si quieres hablar de temas políticos creo que éste no es el foro adecuado, aunque, si realmente quieres, tampoco tendré problema en hablar de ellos. Lo único que te pido es que no los mezcles.

Yolanda van Huyck:

Vale, ya te has posicionado. En realidad ya lo habías hecho desde el principio. Silenciar ciertos temas y convertirlos en conflictivos forma parte de determinada opción política.


Una abraçada a tots dos.


----------



## temujin

haujavi said:
			
		

> Y yo no quiero liarlo más pero incluso dentro de las zonas donde se habla euskera hay muchas variaciones. Lo curioso es que nunca he oido peleas por ver si el vizcaino era un dialecto o no. Seguramente porque los origenes del euskera están muy poco claros.


 
Sería por que (todavía) no le sirve al pueblo vasco hablar de los diferencias del vasco...

t.


----------



## haujavi

temujin said:
			
		

> Sería por que (todavía) no le sirve al pueblo vasco hablar de los diferencias del vasco...
> 
> t.


 
No creo que el euskera necesite más razones de diferenciación.


----------



## Samaruc

Salutacions,

Asumiendo que quizás me estoy haciendo el pesado por insistir en un tema que puede que no interese demasiado, me gustaría hacer unos comentarios.

Dada la controversia que se ha suscitado entre Alerta i Acció y un servidor entorno a la figura de Lluís Fullana (del que, por cierto, tanto a Alerta i Acció como a mí se nos olvidó decir que fue colaborador del Institut d’Estudis Catalans y que también perteneció a la Acadèmia de la Llengua Catalana) me gustaría dejar claro que en mi opinión es una figura destacadísima del valencianismo cuyo trabajo no puede ni debe pasarse por alto.

Admiro su compromiso y su amor por la lengua, su intensa dedicación al estudio de la lengua propia de los valencianos. Pero mi admiración no está exenta de críticas (creo que no debe estarlo con nadie). El pare Lluís Fullana i Mira tuvo sus luces (muchas e intensas) y, en mi opinión, también sus sombras (no menos intensas desde que, a partir de 1918, cambió radicalmente su posicionamiento, se separó de la tendencia general de la época a asumir las normas fabrianas e inició una tarea secesionista que no tuvo ningún éxito en su momento).

El problema es que muchas veces se intenta dar de él una visión parcial e interesada. Creo que un análisis de su obra debe ser amplio, por eso intento complementar la visión que Alerta i Acció dio de él.

Por ejemplo, Alerta i Acció no nombra los siguientes libros de Lluís Fullana:

-  1905, La morfologia valenciana és la mateixa que la catalana.  (La morfología valenciana es la misma que la catalana)
-  1907, Característiques catalanes usades en lo Reine de València. (Características catalanas usadas en el Reino de Valencia)
-  1908, Ullada general a la morfologia catalana. (“Vistazo” general a la morfología catalana).

Adicionalmente, entre sus obras, considero necesario destacar su colaboración con Mossèn Alcover en uno de los argumentos más sólidos y contundentes a favor de la unidad de la lengua. Me refiero al “Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear”. Un compendio fabuloso (aunque no normativo) de todas las variantes dialectales de la lengua en estos territorios. Para cualquiera que tenga un mínimo interés en esta lengua es una referencia inevitable ya que muestra, para cada palabra, tanto dónde está viva, qué matices pueden variar así como de qué manera la pronuncia cada dialecto. Además viene acompañado de referencias del uso de la palabra en textos históricos.

Para quien tenga curiosidad (si es que hay alguien que lea esto, cosa de la que tengo serias dudas), puede consultarse en la siguiente dirección:

http://dcvb.iecat.net/

Y en otro orden de cosas, y abundando en la unidad de la lengua aunque ya no tiene nada que ver con Lluís Fullana, he encontrado otro enlace que encuentro muy interesante para los que aprecien la lengua que nos une y nos enfrenta a Alerta i Acció y a mí. Se trata de un curso de Alguerès (el catalán que se habla en la ciudad italiana de l’Alguer  -o Alghero en italiano-). Para un amante de la lengua resulta delicioso ver qué características propias tiene allí el idioma. 
A partir de este link, si alguien tiene interés, puede hacerse una comparativa filológica entre esta lengua y cualquiera de las gramáticas que pueda encontrar de valenciano (incluso aunque sea de las secesionistas). Creo que, para cualquiera que analice el tema con un mínimo de rigor e independencia, resultará evidente que se trata de variantes dialectales de una misma lengua. En todo caso, que cada cual decida. Ahí va el link:

http://www.comune.alghero.ss.it/corso_catalano/cursos.htm



Nota a los administradores: No tengo demasiado claro si es correcto poner enlaces a páginas web. De no serlo, no tengo, por supuesto, inconveniente en que editéis el post en lo que estiméis oportuno.


Fins una altra.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

Este es solo un apunte. Espero poder profundizar en breve. Hay mas.

Ramón Miquel i Planas, bibliógrafo, editor y erudito catalán de la primera mitad del siglo XX. Hizo trabajos críticos sobre los problemas lingüísticos de Cataluña. Dijo:

"Visto el caso desde Cataluña, no hay ninguna duda de que, cuanto más los valencianos extreman las pretensiones a la autonomía de su variedad idiomática frente al catalán, mayor necesidad hay por parte nuestra de reivindicar la unidad lingüística de las gentes que pueblan la franja levantina de la península y las islas baleares. Sobre todo respeto del Valenciano, nuestro interès crece al considerar la preponderancia que consiguió la escuela poética valenciana en el siglo XV. Privar a Cataluña y a su literatura del aporte que representa la producción de las letras valencianas de aquella época y hasta bien entrada la decimosexta centuria, seria dejar a nuestra historia literaria rota a mitad de su crecimiento y lozanía; más aún: seria arrancar de la Literatura Catalana la Poesía casi por entero, cuando en ningún otro momento, antes del renacimiento, ha llegado a adquirir el estallido en que se aparece merced a los Ausias March, a los Roiç de Corella, a los Jaume Roig, a los Gaçull, a los Fenollar y otros cien más. 
Mantener este principio de unidad literaria es, entonces, de un gran interès para los catalanes... "


----------



## cuchuflete

Alerta i Acció,

Me gusta mucho el intercambio civil entre los partidarios. Ojalá siga con el mismo tono de respeto. Le ruego respetar también las reglas del foro en cuanto al uso de materia de libros o bien de sitios web.



> # No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.



Lo importante es de limitar el tamaño de las citas con el fin de evitar problemas legales para el mismo foro.

Cuento con su colaboración.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Samaruc

Salut Alerta i Acció,

Estoy básicamente de acuerdo con el contenido de tu último post: La contribución valenciana en la forja de la lengua común es absolutamente decisiva, especialmente debido a nuestro siglo de oro y, muy concretamente, gracias a las extraordinarias aportaciones de nuestros poetas de la época. Debemos estar orgullosos de ello, los valencianos somos parte esencial en la lengua común (insisto, COMÚN, tan nuestra como suya).

El problema, insisto, es que creo que intentas mezclar temas, intuyo que a partir de ese texto quieres acabar diciendo que Catalunya quiere absorber y eliminar València. Cuestión en la que no estoy de acuerdo y que, en todo caso, ya tendría implicaciones políticas.

Aunque los secesionistas os empeñéis en pensar lo contrario, la mayoría de los unitaristas tienen un concepto nacional estrictamente valenciano: Los valencianos hemos sido desde que existimos como tales un pueblo diferenciado, un reino con su propio gobierno... eso sí, con un idioma compartido con tierras hermanas. En todo caso no tiene nada que ver compartir la lengua con el marco político-nacional que cada uno prefiera.

Lo cierto es que sigues sin dar pruebas de que sean lenguas distintas, que es (creo) de lo que habría que hablar aquí.

Además, aunque disfracéis el idioma con otra ortografía, los clásicos son tan nuestros como suyos porque el idioma en que escribían era el mismo que se hablaba en Catalunya en la época...

Supongo que estarás de acuerdo con la ampliación de información que he ofrecido con respecto a Lluís Fullana. ¿Has visto el curso de alguerés y el Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear?

¿No crees que es innecesario separar artificialmente la lengua en dos...? Además, ¿por qué en dos?, ya puestos, ¿porqué no en más trozos? Las mismas razones con que separas el valencià del català te permitirían separar el alacantí del castellonenc... 

¿En qué está escrita la Crònica de Jaume I? ¿En valencià o en català? ¿El rey conquistador escribió su crónica en su idioma o en el idioma de los conquistados? ¿No es curioso que el idioma de la Crònica sea tan asumible por valencianos como por catalanes?

En otro orden de cosas, ¿has oído hablar de la Cancillería Real? ¿Has leído algún texto suyo? Si no lo has hecho, te aconsejo que lo hagas.

La norma común, a fin de cuentas, bebe de nuestros clásicos (valencianos) y, en consecuencia, es más obra nuestra que de nadie (aunque yo creo que es de todos, no nuestra).

Con respecto a las preguntas que te planteé en anteriores posts, me gustaría que me contestaras (Obviamente eres libre de no hacerlo. Yo también seré libre de interpretar tu silencio al respecto).

Au, companys.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

Mientras decido si me pronuncio según la agenda marcada por samaruc, me manifiesto según mi agenda. Aquí un testimonio reciente de ayer dia 6 de abril en un forum valencianista. Puesto que no se me permite poner enlaces a webs ni imagenes, las proporcionare a quien las solicite por otros medios.

Lo he traducido al castellano, después está la versión original en catalán-valenciano que es una normativa que existe, la han inventado como paso intermedio para hacer desaparecer el valenciano.



Estimados blaveros, españoles y catalanistas, mi nombre es Rafael Roda y Pellicer, y quiero por medio de este Foro, dejar constancia de mi decisión de abandonar el Catalanismo además de mi sentimiento de catalanidad que me ha acompañado durante parte sustancial de mi juventud. 

Todo comenzó en la universidad, yo era un pobre chico que desde Xàtiva se desplazó a Valencia para cursar mi carrera de filología catalana, mi anhelo como a valenciano hablante era convertirme en un especialista en dicha materia con el fin de poder perpetuar la lengua que me enseñaron mis padres y que a su vez aprendieron de los suyos y así, así, hasta los ancestrales tiempos en el que los repobladores catalanes vinieron a divulgar su cultura (De lo cual cada vez dudo más). 

El problema surgió cuando finalizada la carrera, regresé a mi ciudad natal (Xàtiva) para establecerme y me di cuenta de que pasado un tiempo tenia que usar otra forma de hablar para poder relacionarme normalmente con mi círculo familiar y de amigos. Fue entonces cuando me negué a obviar mi conocimiento del Catalán y decidí comenzar a hablar con el léxico aprendido y depurado que yo había adquirido a través de mis años de estudio. Me obligué a mí mismo a usarlo sin concesiones, al fin y al cabo, me sentía de alguna manera más culto y desde luego en pleno derecho a hacerlo. 

Después de varios meses expresándome de esta manera, noté que mis amigos, familia, vecinos etc., no se sentían cómodos en las conversaciones que manteníamos. Posteriormente mi abuelo un día de comida familiar, me separó del grupo y en privado me dijo con lagrimas en los ojos que sentía mucha lástima al verme hablar de una manera tan artificial y ajena a la que él entendía como a Valenciano, llegando a sentir vergüenza por mí. Yo intenté explicarle y argumentarle todo aquello relacionado con la Lengua Catalana y el dialecto valenciano, así como la importancia de hablar con el léxico y vocabulario que yo usaba, fue entonces cuando me dijo que todo eso no servía de nada si nadie hablaba ni habia hablado así, ni en esa ciudad ni en su comarca ni en ningún sitio donde él había estado. Además me riñó por elegir palabras extrañas cuando existían sinónimos plenamente valencianos para decir lo mismo.

Finalmente reflexioné sobre aquello que me pasaba, y desde entonces he decidido que no es preciso el Catalán para defender el Valenciano y que si hay alguna cosa que merece defenderse con dignidad y orgullo es justamente y únicamente el valenciano, lengua que mi abuelo no quiere que desaparezca sustituida por un dialecto artificial de laboratorio como es el Catalán que actualmente se difunde como lengua culta, en los entornos universitarios.

Por eso y sin más comentarios, os digo a todos que ha muerto un catalanista y nace desde hoy un valencianista incondicional, titulado y preparado para luchar frente a todo castellano hablante o catalano hablante que no respete la forma de hablar y en verdad la de sentir, del mí querido abuelo
AU. 



*El original en catalán-valenciano, normativa creada cual caballo de Troya para destruir el valenciano y de la que el autor de este escrito reniega en el mismo.*
Estimats blavers, espanyols i catalanistes, el meu nom es Rafael Roda i Pellicer, i vullc per mitjà d'este Forum, deixar constància de la meua decisió d'abandonar el Catalanisme ademés del meu sentiment de catalanitat que m'ha acompanyat durant part substancial de la meua joventut. 

Tot va començar en l´Universitat, yo era un pobre chicon que des de Xàtiva es va desplaçar a València per a cursar la meua carrera de filologia catalana, el meu anhel com a valencià parlant era convertir-me en un especialista en la dita matèria a fi de poder perpetuar la llengua que em van ensenyar els meus pares i que al seu torn van deprendre dels seus i aixina, aixina, fins als ancestrals temps en què els repobladors catalans van vindre a divulgar la seua cultura(De lo cual cada vegada dubte mes). 

El problema va sorgir quan finalitzada la carrera, vaig tornar a la meua ciutat natal (Xàtiva) per a establir-me i me vaig donar conter que passat un temps havia gastar una atra forma de parlar per a poder relacionar-me normalment amb el meu cercle familiar i d'amics. Va ser entonces quan me vaig negar a obviar el meu coneixement del Català i vaig decidir començar a parlar amb el lèxic adeprés i depurat que yo havia adquirit a través dels meus anys d'estudi. Me vaig obligar a mi matixa a gastarlo sense concessions, al cap i a la fi, me sentia d'alguna manera mes culte i per descomptat en ple dret a fer-ho. 

Després de diversos mesos expressant-me d'esta manera, vaig notar que els meus amics, família, veïns etc., no se sentien còmodes en les conversacions que manteníem. Finalment el meu yayo un dia de dinar familiar, me va separar del grup i en privat me va dir en llágrimes en els ulls que sentia molta llàstima al vore'm parlar d'una manera tan artificial i aliéna a la que ell entenia com a Valencià, arribant a sentir vergonya per mi. Yo vaig intentar explicar-li i argumentar-li tot allò relacionat amb la Llengua Catalana i el dialecte valencià, així com la importància de parlar amb el lèxic i vocabulari que yo gastava, va ser llavors quan me va dir que tot això no servia de res si ningú parlava ni va parlar aixina, ni en eixa ciutat ni en la seua comarca i en cap puesto on ell havia estat. Admés me renegà per triar paraules estranyes quan existien sinònims plenament valencians per a dir lo mateix.

Finalment vaig reflexionar sobre allò que me pasà, i des de entonces he decidit que no cal el Catalán per a defendre el Valencià i que si hi ha alguna cosa que mereix defendres amb dignitat i orgull és justament i únicament el valencià, llengua que el meu yayo no vol que desaparaga substituïda per un dialecte artificial de laboratori com és el Català que actualment es difon com a llengua culta, en els entorns universitaris.

Per això i sense mes comentaris, vos dic a tots que ha mort un catalanista i naix des de hui un valencianista incondicional, titulat i preparat per a lluitar enfront de tot castellà parlant o català parlant que no respecte la forma de parlar i en veritat la de sentir, del meu volgut yayo. 

AU.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Alerta i Acció,

Me parece muy pobre el "argumento" que nos ofreces. De hecho ni siquiera lo considero un argumento. Insistes en una visión tremendista, manipuladora y paranoica de la situación. No creo que con folletines lacrimógenos como éste consigas gran cosa.

Sigues sin ofrecer ni una sola justificación filológica de que sean lenguas distintas. 

Me gustaría poder rebatir tus argumentos, pero es que, en este último caso no hay ni siquiera argumento. No hay nada.

Que los posibles lectores de nuestros posts saquen sus conclusiones.

P.D.: No pretendo marcarle la agenda a nadie, sólo propongo ideas y temas sobre los que creo interesante debatir. Si no quieres debatirlo, tú sabrás por qué.

Au.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

*Edito y añado lo siguiente a peticion de los moderadores del foro.*

La información que aporto es original de la _www,regnedevalenci,c0m (añadir el htt.... cambiar las comas (,) por puntos (.) y el 0 de c0m por su correspondiente o, no se me permite poner enlaces) Con este aporte de información de otra fuente no contravengo las normas de copiraigh pues dichas paginas están creadas a proposito para que sean divulgadas y como fuente de información para el valencianismo. Os pongo le declaración de intenciones de dicha pagina en valenciano original y os la traduzco al castellano_

_*Manifest d'intencions* _
_Esta web naix en l´intencio de ser un mig per a que tots aquells que defenem l'historic Regne de Valencia, la seua Llengua Valenciana, les seues senyes d'identitat propies i les seues tradicions pugam trobar informacio en la que rebatre tota la sarta de mentires que el catalanisme està des de fa ya molt de temps inculcant entre la nostra gent, sobre tot als nostres chiquets en les escoles. _
_
[http://www.regnedevalencia.com/manifest.htm]

*NOTA AL MARGEN*
Al llegar aqui para editar este mensaje, por encima he visto de lo que me acusa samaruc al respecto del origen de esta información. 
Al final cada uno tiene lo que se merece.

*Manifiesto de intenciones *
Esta web nace con la intención de ser un medio para que todos aquellos que defendemos el histórico Reino de Valenciano, su Lengua Valenciana, sus señas de identidad propias y sus tradiciones, podamos encontrar información con la que rebatir toda la sarta de mentiras que el catalanismo está desde hace ya mucho tiempo inculcando entre nuestra gente, sobre todo a nuestros niños en las escuelas. 

Puede ser también la fuente en la que aquel al que le han imbuido que su lengua no es tal sino una variante de otra ajena, pueda lavarse los ojos y comprobar por él mismo que los hitos históricos que aquí podrá encontrar son abrumadores y que debe sentirse orgullo de ser valenciano y de su Lengua Valenciana. 

*Consideramos que el único organismo competente para normativizar la Lengua Valenciana es la Real Academia de Cultura Valenciana y a sus normas, también nombradas del Puig por el lugar donde fueron firmadas, nos acogemos, así como a su diccionario. *

*Intentaremos dar apoyo y hospedaje gratuito dentro de www,regnedevalenci,c0m a cualquiera entidad, organismo o persona particular, que ame el Valenciano y que quiera dar información sobre temas relacionados con el valencianismo. 


*_Mis apreciados inquietos:

En algunos post anteriores he leído que determinadas controversias dependían solo de que los opinantes seguían a lingüistas distintos. También alguien se ha referido a que una lengua era un dialecto con un ejercito. 
Aporto algunos lingüistas que defienden la naturaleza diferenciada de la lengua valencia y a parte de su ejercito:
*EDITO LA INFORMACIÓN**********************************
La podeis encontrar, junto a otra mucha que no habia incorporado en:
*www,regnedevalencia.c0m-historia*, _( Ya sabeis añadir el htt.... cambiar las comas (,) por puntos (.) y el cero (0) de c0m por su correspondiente o,elguión (-) por la barra (/) y terminado en htm. No se me permite poner enlaces)_
_Si teneis dificultades e interés por mensaje privado puedo daros correctamente la información y los enlaces_
 Saludos desde el Reino de Valencia

[EDIT] This message was edited by Leopold. Please don't quote anything over a paragraph/4 sentences.


----------



## Samaruc

Benvolgut Alerta i Acció,

A diferencia de tu anterior escrito sobre Rafael Roda, que no pasaba de ser una ejemplar muestra de demagogia, en tu último post ofreces datos que sí que merecen discusión.

Sigues dando una versión parcial e interesada de los hechos basada más en opiniones que en razones y, sobre todo, sigues sin dar una razón filológica que permita concluir que valenciano y catalán son lenguas distintas.

Y luego mezclas, mezclas, mezclas... Que si política, que si Països Catalans... Me parece que los únicos que propugnan abiertamente el secesionismo han sido Unión Valenciana (hoy extraparlamentaria) y algunos partidos de ultraderecha, fascistas y xenófobos (Coalición Valenciana, España 2000...) que nunca han tenido representación parlamentaria. El resto, o bien  defienden abiertamente la unidad lingüística (PSPV, EUPV, que por cierto, no son extraparlamentarios, BNV, ERPV... que sí que son extraparlamentarios) o bien la aplican con la “boca pequeña” (PP). Además, te recuerdo que la Academia de la Llengua Valenciana (según tú, antivalenciana) fue creada con el apoyo de la TOTALIDAD de los partidos políticos con representación parlamentaria, TODOS los partidos con representación. Te recuerdo que la enseñanza del valenciano está regulada por las Cortes Valencianas, elegidas democráticamente y con el acuerdo de TODOS los partidos políticos con representación. Pero bueno, ya te conocemos: _Encenguem la traca i emboliquem la troca!_

Me reservo, de momento, comentarios acerca de las instituciones “científicas” de las que hablas. Algún día quizás contaré su historia, qué personas pasaron por ellas y cuál fue su evolución. Por cierto, ¿no te parecen suficientemente científicas y prestigiosas todas las universidades del mundo...? Más que nada porque te contradicen en todo. 

Voy a pasar a comentar algunos de los puntos que citas, no todos porque el post puede ser demasiado largo. Si te parece, podemos ir viendo el resto poco a poco, sin que resulten posts interminables. Por cierto, creo que estaría bien que tú también contestaras las preguntas que te he ido haciendo y que han quedado en el aire.

Allá voy.

*¿ORIGEN IBERO-ROMANCE DEL VALENCIANO?*

Vamos a ser mínimamente serios a la hora de tratar estos temas.

*Idioma en tiempos de los visigodos:*

Estamos situados en los momentos previos a la invasión árabe.
En este tiempo, en el actual territorio valenciano se hablaba un latín del que no quedan vestigios escritos (me refiero a la lengua hablada), probablemente estaría ya bastante alejado del latín clásico y tendría influencias germánicas. Los restos de lengua ibera en ese latín debían de ser prácticamente nulos (básicamente sólo nos queda ibero en algunos topónimos, por ejemplo Sait, que era, si no me equivoco, el nombre ibero de la actual ciudad de Xàtiva, en latín Saetabis).
La causa por la que no quedan vestigios de la lengua hablada es que todos los escritos oficiales se realizan en latín clásico. No tengo constancia de que se realizara ninguna obra literaria que nos permita saber cómo se hablaba por aquel entonces.
Tampoco hay constancia alguna de que se tuviera conciencia de lengua diferenciada.
Resumiendo:
a)	No hay constancia del idioma hablado de la época.
b)	No hay constancia de que existiera ninguna unidad lingüística específica en lo que fue el actual territorio valenciano.
c)	No hay constancia de que existiera conciencia lingüística diferenciada.
d)	No existía la unidad política de Valencia como el reino que después fue.
e)	Sólo se escribía latín clásico.
Si dispones de documentación que contradiga lo que digo, estaré muy interesado en que la muestres en este hilo.

*Idioma durante el periodo de ocupación árabe.*

A partir de la invasión árabe, este idioma reemplaza el latín como lengua oficial.
Evidentemente, como bien dices, a la llegada de los árabes la masa de la población hablaba un cierto tipo de latín.
A partir de ese momento se inicia una arabización de la sociedad.
Es tradición, en muchas obras (éstas sí de carácter literario) escritas en árabe, finalizar con unos versos en la lengua romance del lugar. Son las jarchas de las que nos habla Alerta i Acció.
Lo que no hace Alerta i Acció es presentarnos ninguna de esas jarchas.
Pues bien, seré yo quien lo haga ofreciendo su transcripción con caracteres latinos y su traducción al castellano y al valenciano-catalán para que cada cual saque sus conclusiones:

Ibn al-Labbana de Dénia, que murió en 1.113: 

yâ qoragonî ke keres bon amar 
mio al-furâr 
lesa ë tu non le lesas dë amar 
_¡Oh corazón mío, que quieres amar bien! 
Mi corderito 
se va y tú no le dejas de amar. _ 
Oh, cor meu que vols estimar bé!
El meu anyellet
Se’n va i tu no el deixes d’estimar.

Abu Isa ibn Labbun, señor de Morvedre (Sagunt) en el S. XI 

garide-me 
k(u)and mio sîdî yâ qawmu 
ker(r)a bi-llâh 
suo al-asî me dar-lo 
_Decidme: 
¿cuándo mi señor, oh amigos, 
querrá, por Dios, 
darme su medicina? _ 
Dieu-me:
Quan el meu senyor, oh amics,
voldrà, per Déu,
donar-me la seua medecina?

Abu Bakr Muhammad ibn Ahmad ibn Ruhaim nacido en Bocairent aunque vivió en Sevilla.

¿Qué fareyo au que serad de mibe? 
¡habibi, 
non te tolagas de mibe! 
_¿Qué haré yo o qué será de mí? 
¡Amigo mío,
no te alejes de mí!_
Què faré jo o què serà de mi?
Amic meu,
no t’allunyes de mi!

A partir de esta muestra escrita que sí que refleja cuál era la lengua que hablaba la población mozárabe en los siglos de ocupación árabe que cada cual decida si el actual valenciano deriva del romance de la época o no.

Conclusiones:
a)	Período en el que el árabe es la lengua oficial.
b)	La lengua romance, que ya no es latín clásico, aparece por fin en forma escrita (aunque con caracteres árabes, sin vocales).
c)	La lengua (o lenguas) romances presentan una fuerte influencia árabe hasta el extremo de que las jarchas (me remito a los ejemplos) son prácticamente ininteligibles. Las palabras reconocibles son las que muestran su origen latino y, como tales, son reconocibles por cualquiera que hable una lengua neolatina. Estas palabras latinas no parece que recuerden especialmente al actual valenciano.
d)	Sigue sin haber constancia de que hubiera una conciencia lingüística romance específica valenciana.


*Idioma a partir de la reconquista.*

A partir de este momento, todos los textos valencianos pasan a escribirse en latín o en valenciano-catalán.
No existe absolutamente ninguna diferencia entre los textos valencianos y los textos catalanes o baleáricos de la época. Ninguna. No hay todavía ninguna dialectalización. Es materialmente imposible distinguir el origen de cualquier escrito.
Como muestra, un fragmento de la “Crónica de Jaume I” o “Llibre dels feits”, escrita o dictada por el propio rey refiriéndose a la conquista de la ciudad de Valencia (siglo XIII):

_"E quan vim la senyera sus en la torre, descavalcam del cavall, e adreçam-nos vers orient, e besam la terra, e ploram dels nostres ulls per la gran mercè que Déus nos havia feita".
“Y cuando vimos la senyera en lo alto de la torre, descabalgamos del caballo y nos dirigimos hacia oriente y besamos la tierra y lloramos de nuestros ojos por la gran gracia que Dios nos había hecho”._

Compárese este texto (en catalán porque era el idioma del rey conquistador... en valenciano porque es idéntico al idioma que se usa a partir de entonces en Valencia...) con las anteriores jarchas y con cualquier texto catalán, balear o valenciano de la época.

Por lo visto, por arte de magia, resulta que el romance anterior a la reconquista ha evolucionado a una velocidad espectacular y en solo un siglo ha pasado a ser exactamente igual que el catalán del rey Jaume I. ¿Alguien se lo cree?

*CONCIENCIA DE LENGUA PROPIA*

En este punto creo que no puedes ser más demagogo...

¡Por supuesto que los valencianos tenemos conciencia de hablar una lengua propia! ¡Por supuesto que el valenciano tiene unas características propias! ¡Por supuesto que el sustrato romance anterior a la reconquista influyó en la lengua hablada! ¿Es que no has leído nada de lo que he escrito hasta ahora? Yo lo que digo es que es el mismo idioma, que son variantes dialectales... ¿No puedes distinguir que ser un misma lengua no implica ser igual...?

Creo que el uso que haces de los escritores en este apartado es, sencillamente, inmoral.

Cuando hablas de los más prestigiosos lingüistas y ofreces un listado de nombres... ¿Te has leído sus obras? ¿Carles Salvador secesionista...? ¿...? Mare de Déu Senyor...!

Llamarle valenciano no implica que sea una lengua distinta.

Ya que citas a Joanot Martorell, autor del Tirant, invito a que se haga un análisis de cualquier fragmento de su obra y que se estudie si es una lengua distinta o no... Eso sí, en esta obra ya empiezan a distinguirse rasgos dialectales valencianos, ya se nota que está escrita por un valenciano, pero no es, en absoluto, un idioma distinto.




Pido disculpas a los demás por la longitud del post... la verdad es que si alguien ha llegado hasta aquí merecería un premio...

A reveure.


----------



## Samaruc

...otra cosa más, Alerta i Acció (no cabe en el anterior post):

Tu comentario respecto a la RAE es tan fácil de rebatir como acudir a su diccionario en línea:

*catalán, na. * 

 1. adj. Natural de Cataluña. U. t. c. s. 
 2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este antiguo principado, hoy comunidad autónoma de España. 
* 3. m. Lengua romance vernácula que se habla en Cataluña y en otros dominios de la antigua Corona de Aragón. * 

*valenciano, na. * 

 1. adj. Natural de Valencia, antiguo reino y ciudad de España, capital de la Comunidad Valenciana, o de su provincia. U. t. c. s. 
 2. adj. Natural de la Comunidad Valenciana. U. t. c. s. 
 3. adj. Natural de Valencia, ciudad de Venezuela, capital del Estado de Carabobo. U. t. c. s. 
 4. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a aquel antiguo reino, a aquella provincia, a esa comunidad autónoma o a estas ciudades. 
* 5. m. Variedad del catalán, que se usa en gran parte del antiguo reino de Valencia y se siente allí comúnmente como lengua propia. * 
 6. f. Méx. Parte baja de las perneras del pantalón que se vuelve hacia fuera y hacia arriba. 

Bueno, ya seguimos viendo cosas...

Au


----------



## Samaruc

Hola a tothom,

Como tercer comentario al último post de Alerta i Acció, quisiera seguir ofreciendo información neutral y contrastada para que cada cual se haga su propia composición.

En este caso no se trata de una cuestión lingüística (como sería mi intención) sino más bien sociológica o política (ya que Alerta i Acció insiste en sacar a colación estos temas).

Alerta i Acció insiste en dar una imagen tremendista, de ataque total a la sociedad valenciana y de imposición de una lengua como consecuencia del “imperialismo catalanista”.

Esta opinión, además de insultante contra el pueblo catalán, es falsa por cuanto los resultados electorales están lejos, muy lejos, de dar la razón a Alerta i Acció.

Ofrezco los resultados de las últimas elecciones autonómicas en el País Valencià (año 2003) según los datos oficiales que ofrece la Generalitat Valenciana (el gobierno autonómico):


Siglas	      Votos  	%Votos
PP	      1.144.110	46,92
PSPV-PSOE      870.589	35,70
L'ENTESA	        153.496	6,30
BLOC-EV	        113.792	4,67
UNIO-UNION      72.438	2,97
ERPV	           7.553	0,31
PCPE	           3.796	0,16
CDS	           3.102	0,13
PRCV	           2.730	0,11
PH	           2.689	0,11
E-2000	           2.620	0,11
PRF	           2.467	0,10
FA	           2.299	0,09
PFyV	           1.711	0,07
ODEP	           1.131	0,05
DN	             784	0,03

La ley electoral valenciana es de las más restrictivas de Europa y exige que cualquier partido tenga, como mínimo, un 5% del total de votos en el conjunto del país para poder acceder a los escaños de las Cortes. Por ese motivo sólo PP, PSPV-PSOE y L’ENTESA tienen representación en las Corts Valencianes.

De este porcentaje, los partidos que defienden el secesionismo lingüístico son Unión Valenciana junto a una serie de partidos populistas y de ultraderecha, xenófobos y ultranacionalistas españoles (España 2000, Falange Auténtica y Democracia Nacional). Ante la duda, he sumado también las siglas de los partidos cuya posición respecto a la lengua me es desconocida. Es por tanto, la situación más optimista para el secesionismo.

Según eso, en la situación más optimista para los secesionistas, su base electoral sería:

Siglas	             Votos  	%Votos
UNIO-UNION	72.438	2,97
PRCV	              2.730	0,11
E-2000	              2.620	0,11
PRF	              2.467	0,10
FA	              2.299	0,09
PFyV	              1.711	0,07
ODEP	              1.131	0,05
DN	              784	0,03

Esto da (repito, en el escenario más favorable al secesionismo) un porcentaje electoral del 3,53%. 

O lo que es lo mismo, el 96,47 (como mínimo) de los electores no da su apoyo a los partidos secesionistas.

Esta es la razón por la que en el País Valenciano NO se enseñan las normas secesionistas, la razón por la cual se enseñan las normas de Castelló, las unitaristas.

Esa es la realidad y lo demás son manipulaciones.

Lo demás (el imperialismo catalanista de Alerta i Acció) creo que está más en su cabeza que en los hechos.

Salutacions.


----------



## Samaruc

...Y sigo con un cuarto (y de momento último) comentario.

Ya como último tema, sólo quería resaltar la web de la cual ha obtenido Alerta i Acció su último post (que ha copiado casi literalmente).

Se trata de "www.hermandaddelvalle.org", concretamente la página que ha copiado es "http://www.hermandaddelvalle.org/article.php?sid=4540". Puede comprobarse, comparándola con el último post de Alerta i Acció, que la copia es casi literal.

Sencillamente diré que el Valle de los Caídos es sitio de peregrinación de los fascistas españoles puesto que allí se encuentra enterrado (y bien muerto, gracias a Dios) el nefasto dictador Francisco Franco (amigo de Hitler y de Mussolini).

La web de la que Alerta i Acció ha obtenido su información es, por tanto, antidemocrática y propagadora de ideas de ultraderecha. Es una web ultranacionalista española. Los ultranacionalistas españoles sólo reconocen el castellano, están radicalmente en contra del resto de lenguas españolas y ponen en marcha cualquier mecanismo, incluida por supuesto la manipulación, al servicio de sus posturas extremistas. En realidad están en contra de todo aquél que se atreve a pensar.

Mentiría si dijera que me sorprende. Por desgracia me los conozco bien a los secesionistas. Al final todo acaba encajando.

¿Son éstas tus fuentes de información lingüística, Alerta i Acció?

Salut i fins una altra.

_Hi ha gent a qui no agrada que es parle, s'escriga o es pense en català. És la mateixa a qui no els agrada que es parle, s'escriga o es pense.

(Hay gente a quien no gusta que se hable, se escriba o se piense en catalán. Es la misma a quien no le gusta que se hable, se escriba o se piense.)

Ovidi Montllor (Alcoi 1952 – Barcelona 1995)._​


----------



## Fernando

Con el fin de terciar (o sea de recibir bofetones de ambos bandos):

-No soy filólogo. No tengo ni idea de valenciano y catalán son la misma lengua.
-Al oído se parecen mucho. Pero desde luego a un valenciano se le entiende todo, a un catalán bastante y a un mallorquín nada en absoluto (pero tampoco entiendo a uno de Ubrique hablando cerrado).
- Samaruc, el nacionalismo catalán imperialista existe. Por poco que navegues por Internet en la mitad de las páginas en catalán te encuentras un mapa precioso en el que te sale todo el levante español (desde Perpiñán a Murcia) pintado con la cuatribarrada. Y no se están refiriendo al idioma.
- Si quieres tildar a los valencianistas de ultraderechistas es tu derecho, pero critica su ultraderechismo cuando lo ejerzan, aquí Acciò te está hablando de lengua.
- A Acciò: ¿no es cierto que sin la cháchara sobre los paisos, muchos valencianos no tendríais gran problema en decir que habláis el mismo idioma (independientemente de la polémica sobre el nombre? 
- A ambos: El valenciano y el catalán no se hablan en Elche ni en la provincia de Alicante en general (quitando Alcoy), ni en Utiel ni en Requena, sitios en los que se enseña en la escuela. Y ellos son tan valencianos como vosotros.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

Samaruc said:
			
		

> ...Y sigo con un cuarto (y de momento último) comentario.
> 
> Ya como último tema, sólo quería resaltar la web de la cual ha obtenido Alerta i Acció su último post (que ha copiado casi literalmente).
> 
> Se trata de "www.hermandaddelvalle.org", concretamente la página que ha copiado es "http://www.hermandaddelvalle.org/article.php?sid=4540". Puede comprobarse, comparándola con el último post de Alerta i Acció, que la copia es casi literal.
> 
> Sencillamente diré que el Valle de los Caídos es sitio de peregrinación de los fascistas españoles puesto que allí se encuentra enterrado (y bien muerto, gracias a Dios) el nefasto dictador Francisco Franco (amigo de Hitler y de Mussolini).
> 
> La web de la que Alerta i Acció ha obtenido su información es, por tanto, antidemocrática y propagadora de ideas de ultraderecha. Es una web ultranacionalista española. Los ultranacionalistas españoles sólo reconocen el castellano, están radicalmente en contra del resto de lenguas españolas y ponen en marcha cualquier mecanismo, incluida por supuesto la manipulación, al servicio de sus posturas extremistas. En realidad están en contra de todo aquél que se atreve a pensar.
> 
> Mentiría si dijera que me sorprende. Por desgracia me los conozco bien a los secesionistas. Al final todo acaba encajando.
> 
> ¿Son éstas tus fuentes de información lingüística, Alerta i Acció?
> 
> Salut i fins una altra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hi ha gent a qui no agrada que es parle, s'escriga o es pense en català. És la mateixa a qui no els agrada que es parle, s'escriga o es pense._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Hay gente a quien no gusta que se hable, se escriba o se piense en catalán. Es la misma a quien no le gusta que se hable, se escriba o se piense.)_
> 
> _Ovidi Montllor (Alcoi 1952 – Barcelona 1995)._
> 
> ​





Me iba a dormir cuando una alerta en mi correo me requería para que citase las fuentes de mi última información. Claro, he tenido que pasar por el mensaje de samaruc que cito aquí. El moderador que me ha requerido para que citase las fuentes si que ha sabido encontrar las mismas, pero samaruc ha querido llegar a los infiernos para intentar ponerme en evidencia. Nunca he visitado la pagina que cita el... de samaruc, pero acepto la invitación y un dia de estos lo haré. 



Ni el valenciano, ni el valencianismo tienen ideología por mucho que los intereses pancatalanistas traten de aprovechar que la oposición al franquismo tuviese un influyente componente catalán y por tanto catalanista, de entonces viene la asimilación del pancatalanismo a la izquierda y es cierto que ese cliché sigue vigente en el debate valencianista. Hay que tener en cuenta que, como bien sabemos todos, la gente en general no profundiza en los temas y funciona mucho a base de clichés. 

Como es normal en catalunya el catalanismo ni el pancatalanismo tienen ideología, la mayoría de los catalanes son pancatalanistas, desde la extrema derecha catalana, que haberla la hay, hasta la extrema izquierda que es mas visible.

Jordi Pujol es un catalanista notabilísimo y un pancatalanista habilísimo, mas que ninguno que yo conozca y conozco, desgraciadamente, muchiiiisimos, y Jordi Pujol no es de izquierdas ¿o si samaruc?, luego el pancatalanismo no es de izquierdas es de los catalanes y de valencianos que no han superado los clichés.

Como veis hay tema.

Buenas noches y gracias a quien me escuche porque representa una luz para la esperanza.


----------



## Samaruc

Saludos Fernando,

Ante todo agradecerte el interés por el tema. Por mi parte no recibirás ninguna bofetada, te lo aseguro. Lo que sí haré, y creo que es correcto, es comentar o discutir aquello en lo que no esté de acuerdo.

Simplemente comentarte algunas cuestiones:

-	El valenciano-catalán occidental (Valencia, Franja de Aragón y toda la Cataluña occidental) se caracteriza porque su vocalismo átono es igual que el del castellano (no así el tónico, que cuenta con siete vocales). Esto hace que fonéticamente sea más inteligible para un castellano. Por el contra, el catalán oriental funde las vocales átonas en tres sonidos: la “I” se mantiene, la “O” y la “U” se funden en “U” y la “A” y la “E” se funden en un sonido neutro, parecido a la “schwa” del inglés. En el caso balear, el vocalismo tónico incorpora una octava vocal (la neutra), lo que le da una sonoridad bastante ajena al oído castellano. Por ese motivo te resulta más inteligible la variante occidental (no exclusivamente valenciana, escucha a algún leridano y verás).
-	El nacionalismo imperialista catalán existe, como existe nacionalismo imperialista de cualquier otra nación, como la castellana o la que quieras. Hay también un catalanismo prácticamente nazi (33, Catalunya Catalana…) por el que, te aseguro, siento un desprecio absoluto y que no tiene ningún apoyo social.
-	En todo caso, no hay que confundir un mapa lingüístico con uno imperialista. Las cosas son como son, en un mapa lingüístico los Estados Unidos de América aparecen como de habla inglesa y eso no significa que haya que hablar de ningún imperialismo inglés.
-	Tampoco hay por qué concluir que el hecho de querer hacer un país común e independiente (tema completamente discutible por otra parte) sea una pretensión de unos (catalanes) contra otros (valencianos). Si investigas las páginas independentistas, verás que la participación valenciana no es poca.
-	Con respecto a la bandera, hay también un número considerable de valencianos que defienden la Senyera sin franja azul. Si ves banderas así referidas a Valencia, puede tratarse perfectamente de una iniciativa enteramente valenciana.
-	Hay una conexión clara entre la ultraderecha y el secesionismo lingüístico en Valencia. Por supuesto que hay secesionistas de todos los colores (yo conozco personalmente a algunos que de ningún modo pasan por ultraderechistas, más bien todo lo contrario) pero la secesión lingüística es un argumento apoyado, casi exclusivamente, por partidos de extrema derecha.
-	Alerta i Acció no ha dado ni un solo argumento lingüístico. Se limita a manipular, a provocar y a enfrentar a valencianos con catalanes. Eso es lo que hace, en Valencia, la ultraderecha.
-	La pregunta que le haces  a Acció me parece muy acertada: Veamos qué te contesta.
-	Los territorios valencianos históricamente castellanoparlantes son tan valencianos como yo, sin duda. Si he podido dar una impresión distinta, aprovecho para rectificar.
-	En Alicante se habla más valenciano del que dices, no sólo Alcoi, por favor… Mira cualquier mapa lingüístico. Por cierto, si escuchas el valenciano de la zona de Pego (Alacant) quizás ya no te resulta tan fácilmente inteligible.
-	Te reitero mi agradecimiento por participar en este tema (que ya creía que sólo interesaba a Alerta i Acció y a mí) y quedo a tu disposición para cualquier tema que quieras comentar respecto a la lengua. Un cordial abrazo.

Alerta i Acció:

Creo que tu participación en este foro queda completamente fuerza de lo que son sus objetivos: básicamente se trata de gente que desinteresadamente se ofrece a resolver dudas lingüísticas con la mejor voluntad del mundo.

Tu actuación se ha basado en hacer de altavoz de posturas absolutamente rechazadas por la romanística internacional. Podría pensar que actúas por desconocimiento, pero tu insitencia me hace pensar que obras interesadamente.

Faltas el respeto a la gente de Cataluña, que vive bastante ajena en general a los montajes paranoicos que presentas y, además, ofreces una imagen tremendista que en nada concuerda con el día a día de los valencianos.

Con respecto a tu fuente, simplemente busqué en el Google un fragmento de tu texto y me apareció esa web. Observé que el documento original (cuyo comentario respecto a la RAE cercenaste interesadamente para dar una información engañosa a los lectores) venía firmado con nombre y apellido, lo que, obviamente, me hace pensar que es el documento original.

Éste es un foro lingüístico. Para fuentes lingüísticas están las Universidades, que, pese a tus paranoias, son libres. No parece que una fuente evidentemente politizada y no lingüística como la tuya sea la más recomendable.

Con respecto a que me llames “el … de Samaruc” simplemente decirte que no me ofendes, que sólo ofende quien puede y que, si no lo estabas ya bastante, contribuye a desacreditarte aún más.

A todos:

Lamento profundamente el tono de enfrentamiento que está alcanzando este hilo y por ello pido disculpas, pero creo que ante ciertas actuaciones cuyo fin último es el de crispar y confundir no cabe más que la respuesta clara. Ante ciertas cuestiones no se puede ceder.


Salutacions.


----------



## Outsider

It has been an interesting debate, and I must commend Samaruc for his patience.


----------



## cuchuflete

Outsider said:
			
		

> It has been an interesting debate, and I must commend Samaruc for his patience.



I completely agree with you Outsider.  I am neither Valencian, nor Catalan, nor Spanish.  I have been reading this thread carefully, in hopes of better understanding the arguments of those who so ferociously proclaim linguistic independence.

I came to this topic with no preconceptions or desired outcomes.  AiA has given it his best shot --made the best attempt he could.  Yet somehow, I find myself still waiting for linguistic evidence of the claims he makes.  I am not prepared to say that such evidence cannot or does not exist.  I don't know whether or not it does.  I do say that such evidence has not been presented here. 

Best regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Samaruc

Muito obrigado pelo teu comentário, Outsider.

I appreciate your independent opinion, Cuchu.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

El valenciano no se hizo en un día, no estaba entre las obras de La Creación. Tampoco su destrucción está siendo cosa de dias, como tampoco su defensa que la mejor es usarlo para la comunicación, como lo han hecho y siguen haciendolo los valencianos y algunos catalanes desde hace siglos.

Todo sea por los treinta.
samaruc no me has contestado si Jordi Pujol es de izquierdas, ni a muchas cosas mas, que yo no soy el unico...todo se andará.

Fernando, los valencianos siempre han tenido consciencia y conciencia de que hablaban y escribian (los que lo hacian) en valenciano. La agresión pancatalanista ha aumentado en elgunos sectores su afirmación valenciana y generado anticatalanismo en general. En Elche (Elch, Elig) si se habla valenciano, además tiene un variante que algunos sectores reivindican con fuerza (*ht..www,perso,wanadoo,es-valenciadelig-index,ht..*)_( Ya sabes añadir el htt.... cambiar las comas (,) por puntos (.) y el cero (0) de c0m por su correspondiente o,elguión (-) por la barra (/) y terminado en htm. No se me permite poner enlaces)_

No se inglés. Y tampoco muchas otras cosas, lo que si se es que el valenciano existe.


_Saludos desde el Reino de Valencia_


----------



## Samaruc

Alerta i Acció said:
			
		

> Todo sea por los treinta.
> samaruc no me has contestado si Jordi Pujol es de izquierdas, ni a muchas cosas mas, que yo no soy el unico...todo se andará.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> No entiendo lo de los 30.
> 
> Jordi Pujol es de centro-derecha, ¿no?. ¿Aclara eso si valenciano y catalán son lenguas distintas...?
> 
> ¿Qué otras cosas no he contestado? ¿Quién más espera algo, ya que dices que no eres el único? ¿Todo se andará...?
> 
> Buf...


----------



## cuchuflete

With respect for all the participants in this fascinating thread, I am now faced with two
choices as a _Moderator_:
1. Close the thread...which I do not want to do, or
2. Firmly insist that the discussion focus on language, leaving aside all fact and fantasy about political movements and the supposedly nefarious motives of politicians in regard to languages, dialects, etc...

Therefore, further discussion strictly addressing lingustic matters is welcome; digressions into other realms should be done through new threads.  If political discourse appears in this particular thread, it will be removed.

Thanks for your collaboration,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Samaruc

Hi Cuchu,

I fully agree with you. I'll try not to speak about politics anymore in this forum.

As AiA has said he can't understand English, I'll translate your post into valencià-català:

Amb respecte a tots els participants en aquest fascinant fil, m'enfronte amb dues eleccions com a moderador:
1. Tancar el fil... cosa que no vull fer, o
2. Insistir fermament que la discussió se centre en la llengua, deixant a banda tots els fets i les fantasies sobre moviments polítics i els motius suposadament vils dels polítics en referència als idiomes, dialectes, etc.

Per tant, la discussió addicional estrictament referida a temes lingüístics és benvinguda; disgressions en altres reialmes haurien de fer-se en nous fils. Si el discurs polític apareix en aquest fil en particular, serà esborrat.

Gràcies per la vostra col·laboració.


----------



## cuchuflete

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Hi Cuchu,
> 
> I fully agree with you. I'll try not to speak about politics anymore *in this forum.*



Gracias Samaruc,

Se permite discutir asuntos polítcos en el foro de cultura, pero no 
en aquest fil en particular.

I had no difficulty in understanding your translation, for which you have my sincere thanks.


Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Fernando

Respecto a lo que se habla en Alicante: Mi opinión viene básicamente de hablar con la gente de por allí. Según los de Elche allí no se hablaba valentán, sino sólo castellano. He leído tu comentario acerca de la variedad local del valentán. No tengo ni idea. Según el de Alcoy (un buen amigo) allí sólo se hablaba valentán (según él una variante más próxima al catálán que al valenciano). Creo que no conozco a nadie de Alicante capital. Lo que me comentaban era que se hablaba mucho más castellano que valentán.

En cuanto a la provincia de Valencia en Utiel y Requena (según opinión mayoritaria y lo que me comentaba un oriundo) no se ha hablado nunca el valentán. En Valencia capital se oyen ambos indistintamente, yo diría que con predominio del valentán. En la Huerta Norte (Alboraya, etc.) así como en Sagunto se oye básicamente valentán con muchos castellanismos. En Cullera, donde veranean valencianos y madrileños, básicamente castellano.

Por lo que me comentan otros compañeros en los grandes pueblos del sur de Valencia hay de todo.



Gracias por las indicaciones acerca de la fonética del valentán. Sólo una duda: cuando hablas de la "schwa" del catalán oriental, ¿te refieres a la última e de Pere? ¿No suena casi como una "a"? ¿PerA? Por lo menos yo tengo un compañero con ese nombre y nunca me ha echado los perros.

En cuanto al mallorquín gracias igualmente. Adicionalmente está el caso del artículo que en mallorquín también cambia (Sa Nostra). Creo que en mallorquín también hay "independentistas" pero creo que ahora están preocupados de independizarse del alemán.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

Lamento sinceramente que mi aportación a este debate haya sido considerada por algunos como una "irrupción". Así mismo también lamento y por esto me disculpo, de haber hecho una interpretación "pro actione" de las normas de los foros, en el sentido de que estas pretenden preservar los derechos de la propiedad intelectual conjugándolos con los derechos de difusión de la información y la cultura. Yo no he conculcado ningún derecho de nadie, pero debo ser respetuoso con el principio de "quien paga manda" y he editado mis post en aquellos extremos en los que quien tiene la autoridad ha creído conveniente, lo he hecho con discrepancia pero con respeto a la autoridad. Los moderadores, es justo decirlo, han sido exquisitos en su trato conmigo, por lo que les estoy agradecido, a pesar de las discrepancias.

Espero no contravenir ninguna norma, ni ningún principio por estas excusas, opinadas, aquí y ahora. 

Vistas las directrices, con respecto a este hilo (discusión), espero encontrar el modo de completar mi opinión al respecto de los temas a debate, desconozco si este es un foro solo para expertos en filología, lingüística o socio-lingüistica, evidentemente yo no lo soy y por tanto pocas cosas puedo "crear" o inventar en esos campos, tal vez en la socio-lingüistica, algo. Me limito a transferir información y opinar sobre la personalidad y entidad de la lengua valenciana y en este sentido uno de los factores que la socio-ligüistica considera para apreciar una lengua es la conciencia y consciencia de sus hablantes al respecto de la misma, esta conciencia de lengua viene de antiguo y no solo por parte de los valencianos, al respecto Miguel de Cervantes dijo:

_*"La valenciana, graciosa lengua, con quien sólo la portuguesa puede competir en ser dulce y agradable"*
Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra en Los trabajos de Persiles y Segismunda.
_Parece ser que para Cervantes existía la lengua valenciana.

Sobre los temas que quedan pendientes y que afectan decisivamente a la lengua valenciana y por tanto a la cuestión _"Language Diversity in Spain" _opino que la siguiente cita también de Don Miguel de Cervantes puede ser de aplicación:
_*"La falsedad tiene alas y vuela,*_
_*y la verdad la sigue arrastrándose"*_
Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra (1547-1616). Escritor español.

Buenas noches y gracias a todos por vuestra companyia


----------



## Samaruc

*Hi Cuchu,*

Yes... I had the same feeling after translating your text into my language: both seemed very similar. What would we all do without latin?

As for politics, you are right, you just referred to this thread, not to the forum… 

Have a nice weekend.



*Hola Fernando,*

Curioso lo del nombre “valentán”, no lo había oído nunca y eso que conozco a gente de Elx y Alcoi. De propuestas de nombres para la lengua ha habido muchos, te indico otro por si no lo conocías: *bacavés*, que intenta combinar BAlear, CAtalà y Valencià en un solo nombre.

Utiel y Requena son históricamente castellano-manchegas, nunca formaron parte del antiguo Reino de Valencia, sino que fueron incorporadas a la provincia de Valencia a finales del XIX. Posteriormente, como el acceso a las autonomías se hizo en base a provincias y no a territorios históricos, estas dos ciudades y su comarca fueron incluidas en la autonomía valenciana. Allí nunca se ha hablado valenciano-catalán y, en mi opinión, tienen todo el derecho a decidir a qué comunidad autónoma quieren pertenecer (en lo que a mí respecta, son bienvenidos).

La distribución de la lengua en el territorio valenciano es muy irregular, en una misma ciudad puedes encontrarte que, simplemente cruzando una calle, dejas de oír “valentán” y pasas a oír andaluz, para pasar de nuevo al “bacavés” al poco rato...

Lo de la “schwa” del catalán oriental (no sé si la comparación ha sido muy acertada...) sí que se refiere a cómo suena la E final del nombre Pere. En oriental, el sonido de A y E en posiciones átonas es en realidad un sonido neutro, ni A ni E. Para el oído castellano probablemente suene como una A, pero te aseguro que son sonidos distintos. Y si los oyes en posiciones tónicas (como sucede en Balears) suenan bastante "raro" hasta para un catalanoparlante occidental.

En Barcelona se empieza a hablar un subdialecto, el “xava”, que, entre otras características y, supongo, que influido por la gran cantidad de personas inmigrantes de habla castellana, sí que pronuncia la E átona como A y, por tanto, en lugar de “Perë” (donde ë pretende ser la vocal neutra) pronuncian “Pera”. Para los puristas, este subdialecto no está muy bien considerado.

Los occidentales, simplemente, pronunciamos “Pere” igual como sonaría en castellano.

En todo caso, nadie te “echará los perros” aunque no pronuncies bien del todo en catalán... Más bien al contrario... Generalmente se recibe con especial simpatía a un castellanoparlante que hace el esfuerzo de pronunciar nuestros nombres sin traducirlos al castellano. Y si alguien te recrimina que no pronuncies bien con malas maneras será porque le falta educación.

Lo del artículo con S sí que es propio de los dialectos baleáricos y también puede contribuir a dificultar su inteligibilidad para un castellanoparlante. Es lo que llamamos “parlar salat” (literalmente: hablar salado). No es, sin embargo, privativo de Baleares, tambien se “sala” o se “salaba” por ejemplo en Tàrbena (València) o en Cadaqués (Catalunya). Además, existen topónimos como S’Agaró o Sant Joan des Pi en Catalunya donde puede verse el artículo con S. Eso sí, el único lugar donde el “parlar salat” cuenta con vitalidad son las Balears y las Pitiüses (aunque también se usan los artículos con L).

Buen fin de semana

*Alerta i Acció,*

Ante todo, quiero que sepas que me duele el tono que ha llegado a tomar la discusión, te aseguro que lo he pasado mal y que, en lo que a mí respecta, no quiero seguir en esa dirección. Si te he llegado a ofender, disculpa.

En lo que se refiere a la lengua, estaré encantado de comentar lo que sea contigo o con cualquier otro forero, especialmente si es, como corresponde, un tema lingüístico.

El primer texto que incluyes de Cervantes es halagador para los valencianos, pero *no demuestra que sea una lengua distinta*.

Con la segunda cita, te adelanto que estoy de acuerdo. Y con tu comentario también: Puede ser de aplicación.

Te incluyo adicionalmente algunos textos históricos (todos ellos anteriores a 1800) en los que se defiende explícitamente la unidad de la lengua (no son tampoco pruebas filológicas, pero tienen su valor histórico, que tampoco es poca cosa):

*1523
Joan Lluís Vives, De institutione foeminae christianae:*

[…] mandó el monarca que hombres aragoneses y mujeres leridanas fueran a poblarla; y de ambas nacieron hijos que tuvieron como propia la lengua de aquellas, el lenguaje que ya por más de doscientos cincuenta años hablamos entre nosotros.

*1556
Frederic Furió Ceriol, Bononia sive de libris sacris in vernaculam linguam convertendis libri duo, p. 337:*

Que se traduzca, si quieres, a la lengua hispana y puesto que yo he mantenido una polémica con un valenciano, que se vierta a vuestra lengua; sabes que en vuestra lengua no hay una diversidad menor que en la italiana. Gritará, así pues, Cataluña entera que ha sido mal traducida, porque en su opinión, encontrará muchas cosas descuidadas, extranjeras, inadecuadas y completamente ajenas a los legítimos contenidos de la Biblia. Lo mismo diran Mallorca y Menorca, lo mismo Ibiza, pues el habla y la lengua de todos esos reinos es común con vosotros aunque os diferenciéis en algunos extremos en el sonido, en la pronunciación y en la abertura de la boca.

*1610
Gaspar Escolano, Décadas de la historia de la insigne y coronada Ciudad y Reyno de Valencia, València, libro I, cap. XVI, c. 108:*

Como fue poblado desde su conquista casi todo de la nación catalana, y tomó della la lengua, y están tan paredañas y juntas las dos provincias, por más de trescientos años han pasado los deste reino [de València] debajo del nombre de catalanes, sin que las naciones extranjeras hiciesen diferencia ninguna de catalanes y valencianos.

*1734
Carles Ros, Epítome del Origen y Grandezas del Idioma Valenciano:*

[…] que se dieron tan buena maña nuestros passados en perfecionar el idioma Valenciano, que con ser el mesmo que el Catalán se ha quedado este montaraz, mal sonante, y grossero, y el Valenciano ha passado a ser cortesano, y gentil.

*1747
Vicent Ximeno, Escritores del Reyno de Valencia, València:*

[valencianos y mallorquines] de ellos [de los catalanes] tienen el origen y la lengua.

*1760
Memorial presentado por los diputados de Barcelona, València, Ciutat de Mallorca y Zaragoza a las Cortes convocadas en julio de 1760, citado por J. Reglà en Introducció a la història de la Corona d’Aragó. Dels orígens a la Nova Planta, Ciutat de Mallorca, Moll, 1969, pp. 175-176:*

Hay otras leyes que obligan a que en Cataluña, Valencia y Mallorca sean obispos y clérigos de sus iglesias los que nacieron y se criaron en aquellos reynos. Porque en ellos se habla una lengua particular y aunque en las ciudades y villas principales muchos entienden y hablan la castellana, con todo los labradores ni saben hablarla ni la entienden.

*1764
Fr. Lluís Galiana, carta a Carles Ros; reproducida en C. Ros, Diccionario valenciano-castellano, València, Impremta de Benito Monfort, s. p.:*

[…] qualquiera que imprimiesse esta grande obra, nada havía de perder, porque todos los que fuessen de buen gusto en este Reino la querrían, i en Mallorca, i Cataluña se despacharían también muchos egemplares, por ser la Lengua de todos estos Reinos una misma en la substancia, i aun casi en el modo […]

*1778
Francesc Cerdà i Rico, Notas al Canto del Turia de la Diana Enamorada, Madrid:*

[…] bajo el nombre de Catalanes se entendían éstos y los valencianos, por ser todos de una misma lengua […]​
Como ves, se trata de texto antiguos, alejados de cualquier tipo de presión “rara”.

Para textos de carácter filológico en que se defienda explícitamente la unidad de la lengua, basta con remitirse a cualquier universidad del mundo que tenga departamento de romanística. O acudir a la RAE, o a la AVL, o al IEC...

Una encaixada i bon cap de setmana.




*Salutacions a tots.*


----------



## Fernando

Como veo que no es obvio te lo cuento: Valentán es un invento personal entre valenciano y catalán.

En cuanto a Utiel y Requena tienes razón en cuanto al origen de por qué no hablan valenciano, catalán o valentán pero el punto sigue: ahora mismo (y en los últimos 100 años) son valencianas y no se habla catalán.

Gracias por la aclaración de la "e" no tónica


----------



## Samaruc

Ah, vale... No sé por qué me había parecido que lo de "valentán" se lo habías oído a alguien de Elx o Alcoi.

Con respecto a Utiel-Requena, creo que estamos de acuerdo. Allí se habla "castejano"    de toda la vida.

De nada por lo de la "e" no tónica.

Saludos.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

No es el catalán una lengua romanica que siempre haya estado entre las lenguas con personalidad propia: todo lo contrario, era considerada como una variante dialectal del provenzal, y solamente dede hace relativamente poco, ha merecido la categoria de lengua neolatina independiente.

A. Badia Margarit




No es el catala una llengua romanica que sempre haja estat entre les llengües en personalitat propia: tot lo contrari, era considerat com una varietat dialectal de la llengua provenzal, i nomes des de fa relativement poc, ha mereixcut la categoria de llengua neollatina independent

A. Badia Margarit


----------



## Samaruc

Alerta i Acció said:
			
		

> No es el catalán una lengua romanica que siempre haya estado entre las lenguas con personalidad propia: todo lo contrario, era considerada como una variante dialectal del provenzal, y solamente dede hace relativamente poco, ha merecido la categoria de lengua neolatina independiente.
> 
> A. Badia Margarit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es el catala una llengua romanica que sempre haja estat entre les llengües en personalitat propia: tot lo contrari, era considerat com una varietat dialectal de la llengua provenzal, i nomes des de fa relativement poc, ha mereixcut la categoria de llengua neollatina independent
> 
> A. Badia Margarit



Hasta hoy me había pasado desapercibida la última “perla” de nuestro Alerta i Acció... No iba a contestar nada porque no me apetece iniciar otra diatriba con él y no quisiera cansar al resto de forer@s, pero al final no me he podido resistir.

Recuerdo un chiste que se contaba hace tiempo que decía que, al llegar el nuevo obispo a la ciudad, un periodista le preguntó qué le parecía que allí hubiera tantos clubes de alterne, a lo que el obispo, extrañado, respondió: “¡Ah!, pero... ¿hay clubes de alterne en la ciudad...?”. Al día siguiente un periódico mostraba en primera página una foto del obispo acompañada del texto: “Primera frase del obispo: ¿Hay clubes de alterne en la ciudad?”...

Me pregunto si Alerta i Acció será capaz de ilustrarnos poniendo otra vez el texto de Badia i Margarit pero esta vez englobado en su correspondiente contexto y no el fragmento que ha copiado de alguna de las webs paranoico-secesionistas que hay por ahí...

Y también me pregunto si sabe quién es Antoni Maria Badia i Margarit o si ha leído algún libro suyo... Precisamente porque Badia i Margarit es una de las mayores personalidades en el estudio de las lenguas románicas y una figura esencial en la defensa civil de catalán, defensor de la unitad de la lengua, por supuesto... Vamos, que podemos imaginarnos lo que pensaría de los secesionistas como Alerta i Acció...

Por cierto, como veo que Alerta i Acció aún ronda por aquí, creo que estaría bien -si quiere, faltaría más- que contestara a las preguntas que quedaron en el aire en anteriores posts.

Y otra cosa, traduzco a valenciano unitarista el texto que AiA ha copiado en valenciano secesionista, más que nada para comparar si son lenguas distintas o no:

No és el català una llengua romànica que sempre haja estat entre les llengües amb personalitat pròpia: tot el contrari, era considerat com una varietat dialectal de la llengua provençal, i només des de fa relativament poc, ha merescut la categoria de llengua neollatina independent.

NOTA: En el texto de AiA, las palabras "provenzal" y "relativement" son erratas, en valenciano secesionista son "provençal" y "relativament".​
En fin... perdón al resto de foreros por aburrirlos con estos temas.

Au!


----------



## cuchuflete

Alerta i Acció said:
			
		

> No es el catalán una lengua romanica que siempre haya estado entre las lenguas con personalidad propia: todo lo contrario, era considerada como una variante dialectal del provenzal, y solamente dede hace relativamente poco, ha merecido la categoria de lengua neolatina independiente.
> 
> A. Badia Margarit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es el catala una llengua romanica que sempre haja estat entre les llengües en personalitat propia: tot lo contrari, era considerat com una varietat dialectal de la llengua provenzal, i nomes des de fa relativement poc, ha mereixcut la categoria de llengua neollatina independent
> 
> A. Badia Margarit



¡Qué maravilla!  Según las frases citadas, parece posibile que una lengua puede evolucionar.  Jamás lo habría pensado.

Además, acabo de aprender que algún experto ha declarado que el catalán, en un entonces (hace días o siglos no nos ha informado) era menos independiente que hoy en día.  Otra maravilla.

Tendre que consultar con la almohada para descubrir el significado metafísico-lingüístico de estas informaciones.  

Deja ver...en un entonces el inglés era dialecto de otro idioma, y las lenguas romances tienen parentesco con el latín, y con temperaturas muy elevadas y con alta presión, a través del tiempo se puede convertir plantas muertas en petroleo y....

Siento mucho no haber captado el significado importante del mensaje de A i A.


Un saludo,
C.


----------



## Alerta i Acció

Digamos que no estoy en condiciones para responder a los sagaces comentarios de Samaruc y de Chuchuflete a el hecho de que haya aportada al foro una cita de un ilustre catalanista. No contesto directamente a sus palabras y posicines pero aporto una reflexión sobre un hecho de la epoca.

Francisco Camps, presidente de la Generalitat Valenciana y Esteban González Pons portavoz del Gobierno Valenciano están en un laberinto. Hay que ser comprensivos. Esta pareja y otros del PP valenciano "saben" que la cultura es patrimonio de la izquierda, porque cuando hablan con ellos, con los de izquierdas, que los que hablan son todos catalanistas, quedan deslumbrados por la cantidad de datos e información que manejan. "Y sí, es cierto", piensan, "pero en Valencia al catalán se le llama valenciano" y están la mar de contentos porque han conseguido que los cultos catalanistas acepten llamarle valenciano, pero claro, a cambio de que sea catalán. "el nom no fa la cosa" (el nombre no hace la cosa) y todos contentos.

Es una pena, porque a poco que se informaran verían que el catalán tiene mas de valenciano que el valenciano de catalán. Verían que desde hace 700 años y hasta los años 20 del siglo pasado la gente culta, de cultura sin intención política, sabían que el valenciano era la lengua romance de las ibéricas que mas pronto maduró y que a finales del siglo XIX la lengua catalana o catalán todavía hacia esfuerzos por personalizarse frente a la denominación llemosí. El 14 de agosto de 1833 el diario barcelonés El Vapor publica la famosa Oda a la Patria de Carles Aribau que marca el comienzo de la "renaixenca" catalana (renacimiento catalán) embrión del catalanismo y pancatalanismo actuales. Termina Aribau su Oda a la Patria del siguiente modo:

_En llemosí soná lo meu primer vagit,_
_Quant del mugró matern la dolça llet bebia;_
_En llemosí al Senyor pregaba cada dia,_
_E cántichs llemosins somiaba cada nit._

_Si quant me trobo sol, parl ab mon esperit,_
_En llemosi li parl, que llengua altra no sent,_
_E ma boca llavors no sap mentir, ni ment,_
_Puix surten mas rahons del centre de mon pit._

*Traduzco al castellano*

_En lemosín sonó mi primer vagido_
_Cuando del pezón materno la dulce leche bebía_
_en lemosí al Señor rogaba cada ida,_
_y cánticos lemosines soñaba cada noche._

_Si cuando me encuentro solo hablo con mi espíritu_
_en lemosín le hablo, que otra lengua no siente,_
_y mi boca entonces no sabe mentir ni miente_
_pues brotan mis razones del centro de mi pecho._

Para entonces, a lo que hablábamos en valencia, ya hacia 500 años que le llamábamos valenciano. Pero no nos confundamos, los cultos, los "sabuts" son los catalanistas que además son de izquierdas. Y es que algunos del PP valenciano padecen del síndrome descrito por Boadella "Los cretinos son capaces de vender la nada a costa del temor de sus semejantes a pasar por cretinos", y han adoptado un cierto catalanismo.

Y hay mas. Permanezcan atentos.

Saludos desde Sait, Reino de Valencia.


----------



## Samaruc

Yo, en mi ingenuidad, creía que había cierto acuerdo tácito para no seguir con este hilo, pero ya veo que no...

En fin...




	Hasta los siglos XII y XIII prácticamente todas las lenguas románicas se denominan a sí mismas como romance (“romanç” en català-valencià).
	Posteriormente, y hasta el siglo XIII y XIV se suele añadir el gentilicio a la denominación de romance.
	Durante los siglos XIII y XIV se utilizan nombres como “vulgar”, “pla”, “romanç pla”, “lingua materna”, “nostre llatí”, “vernacle”, “romanesc”...
	No es hasta el siglo XIV cuando aparece, hasta donde yo sé, por primera vez documentado el nombre de catalán. Fue en 1341, esto es, se trata de una denominación con más de 650 años. Precisamente, pese a AiA, el documento es valenciano. Se trata de una carta por duplicado de cesión del lugar de Sagra (La Marina Alta) a la Orden de Santiago y la redactó el notario valenciano Bernat de Soler: 
	“escripta en letra e lengua castellana, et la otra... en plan escripta en letra e lengua catalana”.

	La primera aparición de la denominación documentada de lengua valenciana se encuentra en la dedicatoria de la traducción que Fray Antoni Canals hizo en 1395 de una obra del autor clásico Valerio Máximo:
	" (traduït) de llatí en nostra volguda llengua materna valenciana, així breu com he pogut, jatsessia que altres l' hagen tret en llengua catalana..."
	“(traducido) de latín en nuestra querida lengua materna valenciana, tan breve como he podido, a pesar de que otros lo hayan “sacado” (traducido) en lengua catalana”

	Lo mejor del caso es que la traducción va dedicada a los Jurados de... Barcelona (lo siento, AiA) sin necesidad de ninguna traducción adicional. El traductor, en su dedicatoria, no enfrenta dos lenguas, sino dos traducciones.
	Por tanto, en València, el nombre de valenciano para la lengua compartida es unos 50 años posterior al nombre de catalán.
	La primera obra impresa en la que se utiliza el término “llemosí” se editó en València (sí, de nuevo en València, no en Catalunya...) en 1521 y era, además, una reedición del libro “Blanquerna” del mallorquín Ramon Llull (supongo que más conocido en el entrono castellano como Raimundo Lulio). La denominación de “llemosí” es incorrecta pero refleja de forma inequívoca la unidad lingüística.
	La Renaixença es un fenómeno literario, cultural y románticamente nacionalista compartido por catalanes, baleares y valencianos. Se inició en 1833, como bien dice AiA y se extendió hasta principios del siglo XX. Escritores de los tres países participaban en los “Jocs Florals” (certámenes literarios de la Renaixença) sin que se tuviera en cuenta su origen y sin que se pusiera en duda la unidad lingüística. El nombre de llemosí se utilizó simultáneamente  tanto en Catalunya como en València o Balears durante aquella época para referirse a la lengua común, con rasgos arcaizantes, por creerse que su origen estaba en el occitano de Lemoges.
	Como ejemplo del uso del término llemosí en València, las dos últimas estrofas del poema “València i Barcelona” del Rat-Penatista (y valenciano) Teodor Llorente escrita en 1864 (compárese la lengua con la Oda de Aribau que ha citado AiA y compruébese, lejos de paranoias, cuál era el sentir del valencianísimo poeta):
	Enjamai disputeu-vos, germans, vostra corona: / _Nunca os disputéis, hermanos, vuestra corona_:
les dos podeu ser reines, València i Barcelona: / _Las dos podéis ser reinas, Valencia y Barcelona_:
la corbella és un ceptre lo mateix que el trident. / _La hoz es un cetro lo mismo que el tridente_
Déu, per a que al port tornen les vostres naus lleugeres / _Dios, para que al puerto vuelvan vuestras naves ligeras_
i per a que net caiga lo gra en les vostres eres, / _y para que limpio caiga el grano en vuestras eras,_
               envia el mateix vent. / _envía el mismo viento_
	Sigau, puix, sempre unides, de cent pobles enveja; / _Sed, pues, siempre unidas, de cien pueblos envidia_
cascun segle que passe, més ditxoses vos veja, / _cada siglo que pase, más dichosas os vea_
i creixcau en fortuna i en glòria sense fi; / _y creced en fortuna y en gloria sin fin;_
les mans fraternes juntes, com convé a les bessones, / _las manos fraternas juntas, como conviene a las gemelas_
i sentades a l’ombra que tu a les dos els dónes, / _y sentadas a la sombra que tu a las dos les das,_
               gloriós tronc LLEMOSÍ! / _¡glorioso tronco LEMOSÍN!_

	Hoy en día, la romanística internacional ha abandonado esta opinión y rechaza el origen occitano del catalán.

A partir de esta información, que he intentado que sea lo más completa posible, que cada cual extraiga sus conclusiones.

En mi opinión, *AiA sigue sin aportar absolutamente ningún argumento que pruebe que valenciano y catalán son lenguas distintas*. Sus intervenciones no van más allá de dar una visión sesgada y parcial de los hechos para intentar dar una impresión engañosa a los lectores. Creo que estas acciones están claramente fuera de los que son los propósitos de un foro como este, en el que gente con intereses variados por las lenguas intenta, con la mejor intención del mundo, ayudarse mutuamente.

Con respecto a los temas políticos que nombra AiA no diré más que tres cosas:


	Sólo partidos extraparlamentarios (y, en general, de ultraderecha y ultranacionalistas españoles) apoyan explícitamente al secesionismo.
El PP, del que AiA insinúa cierta cretinez, contó, en las últimas elecciones autonómicas con el suficiente apoyo para gobernar con mayoría absoluta. Quizás AiA debería disculparse con sus votantes.
La cultura no es patrimonio de nadie, ni de la derecha ni de la izquierda.


En fin... finalmente reitero mis disculpas por seguir haciéndome el pesado con este tema y lamento la imagen crispada que AiA pueda estar dando del País Valenciano.


Salutacions des de l’Antic Regne de València.


----------



## zebedee

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Yo, en mi ingenuidad, creía que había cierto acuerdo tácito para no seguir con este hilo, pero ya veo que no...
> 
> En fin... finalmente reitero mis disculpas por seguir haciéndome el pesado con este tema.


 
Coincido plenamente con estos sentimientos de Samaruc (y de otros foreros que me han alertado de la dirección que está tomando este hilo y me han pedido que tome acción). Lamentablemente se ha convertido en un rife-rafe de politiqueo entre dos, y por tanto, queda cerrado. 

Si queréis seguir discutiendo sobre el tema por Private Messages, adelante.


Saludos desde Valencia, la tierra de las flores, de la luz y del amor.

zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------

